# Delicious Seeds



## hsfkush (Oct 20, 2012)

The only thing I've seen on here about them was for Cotton Candy, anyone else had any recent experience with them? Got a few strains I'm considering.


Cheers.


----------



## ROFLhacks (Oct 20, 2012)

I've heard some good things but personally I like GreenHouse seeds


----------



## Redeye Bri (Oct 20, 2012)

I have a Critical Jack from them that is a beautiful plant. I'll be harvesting in about a week, so I haven't smoked any yet, but very nice looking and smelling.


----------



## BatCave (Oct 21, 2012)

I run Delicious Seed's Critical SSH, Critical Sensi Star, Sugar Black Rose, and Critical Kali Mist. All have been top shelf herb, especially my special pheno of CSSH that is completely done at 48 days and smells like no other I have grown, the kind of smoke that you can't share with friends 

CSSH day 38















Critical sensi star day 43, finished at 54 days


----------



## fishinnutt (Oct 21, 2012)

I just ran their Critical Sensi Star and it was a beautiful fast finishing plant. I would run it again.


----------



## drekoushranada (Oct 21, 2012)

I just flipped my critical sensi star but it is not fun to clone!... At least my plant was not.


----------



## backyardagain (Oct 21, 2012)

got a la diva from a free bee that i just started not much to say besides it germed and is growing not sure if its auto yet but time will tell.


----------



## hsfkush (Oct 21, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I run Delicious Seed's Critical SSH, Critical Sensi Star, Sugar Black Rose, and Critical Kali Mist. All have been top shelf herb, especially my special pheno of CSSH that is completely done at 48 days and smells like no other I have grown, the kind of smoke that you can't share with friends
> 
> CSSH day 38
> 
> ...



Wow, got any seeds I can buy?  Haha.

Thanks for input guys, I'll buy from them and do it after I've done my yummy c99 which I'll be starting soon!


----------



## Barrelhse (Oct 21, 2012)

Caramelo was a memorable grow, in my top 3. Very lavender and good buzz, not a huge yield but adequate. I liked it so much I bought a pack of Cheese Candy, but haven't popped any yet. I had a Critical Sensi Star a while back- beautiful plant, big dark green leaves and very lemony, but it was in a light-leak and went full hermie in 12/12. I was bummed.


----------



## Budologist420 (Oct 21, 2012)

ROFLhacks said:


> I've heard some good things but personally I like GreenHouse seeds



Greenhouse seeds??????? I feel sorry for you...


----------



## ink the world (Oct 22, 2012)

I have a Black Sugar Rose in my medical garden, a patient favorite.

Good yield, coated in trichs, good flavor, gets purple with cooler temps....it's stayed in the garden while other strains have come and gone. I did a smoke report on it here, I highly recommend.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 22, 2012)

BatCave said:


> I run Delicious Seed's Critical SSH, Critical Sensi Star, Sugar Black Rose, and Critical Kali Mist. All have been top shelf herb, especially my special pheno of CSSH that is completely done at 48 days and smells like no other I have grown, the kind of smoke that you can't share with friends
> 
> CSSH day 38
> 
> ...


48days from flip of 12/12? or first signs of flower? mine took 9-10weeks from switch


----------



## ganjaman87 (Oct 23, 2012)

I grew out Northern Light Blue it was decent, easy to grow.


----------



## BatCave (Oct 23, 2012)

powerslide said:


> 48days from flip of 12/12? or first signs of flower? mine took 9-10weeks from switch


48 days from the flip, vegged the original seed until she showed her first preflower at day 28 from seed. I have taken her at day 48, 50, 55, 60, and 62 but anything past 50 days and she starts to lose her headiness and begins to add more body effect, even at day 48 she has 10% to 15% ambers and the rest cloudy. A 12" clone will turn into 36" plant that will give 2 to 2.5 zips under a 600w, havent weighed any since switching to the 1000w. The guys at Delicious Seed's were shocked too because it is the first time this pheno has shown itself, they sent me several packs of their seeds for free for letting them use my photos. She is super fast super stinky super heady, and yields are good too. She would be a big time cash cropper in the right persons hands since she keeps her long lasting sativa high, insane smell, and well above average yield. She never loses her stench even through drying she just gets stinkier after a good 3-4 week cure, she tastes just like she smells which blows everones mind. Her full flavor is hard to pin down and seems to differ from person to person but everyone tastes the smell with a berry flavor but nobody can nail down which berry flavor it is. Her high will cross the average daily smokers eyes and will make the every day all day long old school smokers raise an eyebrow. I only share her at special gatherings and even then I get hounded about where I got it from and how much more can I get. She is special 

There are more pics in my journal but here is one from day 46







1 month cured rock hard and reeks












2.8 zips from one plant cured 






Even has hints of purple


----------



## ataxia (Oct 24, 2012)

Fruity Chronic Juice was a nice grow .... wasn't the most potent strain though.
Have pics in one of my sigs.


----------



## BatCave (Oct 24, 2012)

ataxia said:


> Fruity Chronic Juice was a nice grow .... wasn't the most potent strain though.
> Have pics in one of my sigs.


FCJ is one of the strains I want to try out as well as Cotton Candy. Only problem I have had with DS is that my Caramelo didn't germ, but zero problems with all of their other strains.


----------



## powerslide (Oct 24, 2012)

BatCave said:


> FCJ is one of the strains I want to try out as well as Cotton Candy. Only problem I have had with DS is that my Caramelo didn't germ, but zero problems with all of their other strains.


Man bummer I got pretty much the same thing on my carmelo. It's on 2nd set of leaves and it's dieing don't think she's going to make it. I saw brlhouse Run it and it was a beauty


----------



## lampworker (Oct 25, 2012)

Caramelo is a great Lavender x Lavender. I have run Soma's Lav and this could have came out of the same seed pack. Start to go purple about half way through and never stops. The smell and taste are unique to this line. Good stuff.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 25, 2012)

i just grew the cotton candy outdoors, i am impressed, the indoors girl i grew had popped bananas under high stress enviroment, still produced sweet/maple smelling buds, not super potent but sativa and great all day smoke. i got 2oz in a 4g pot outdoors with shitty weather, pretty good considering what i lost to mold this season.


----------



## Omgwtfbbq Indicaman (Oct 25, 2012)

ive got a clone of the CC still outdoors, another nor'easter is hitting almost EXACTLY 1 year apart from last years(october 28-30) heading my way... fuck me.


----------



## ronerone7 (Oct 28, 2012)

prolly thee worst seed co, around IMO so I as well feel sorry! Besides the fact that Arjan is a straight up strain thief, then turn around and say he bred it, lol!!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 28, 2012)

Black Russian was a good one i pulled a QP per plant with a 30 day veg!


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Dec 24, 2012)

I grew La Diva auto from Delicious. Never grew an auto and I've only had a few regular grows but I got an oz per girl. Good smoke. Would do again. Currently I have Critical Jack and she's been flowering since 12-7-12. My best looking lady yet. Prefect germ rate with my Delicious stains so far, knocking on wood.


----------



## smellzlikeskunkyum (Dec 25, 2012)

yeah ive only grown from the sister company samsara. my girl wants to try cotton candy, im curious if its worth getting. those critical hybrids are good because the critical is so good


----------



## BatCave (Dec 29, 2012)

Critical Kali Mist pics from day 57 on Xmas day . She is currently at 61 today and will come down this sunday


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jan 3, 2013)

Bout to harvest a Northern Light Blue at 9 weeks flower topped for 4. Looks to be a good yielder. It has been throwin nanners for a few weeks now but we'll see how she smokes in a few weeks.


----------



## BatCave (Feb 9, 2013)

Delicious hooked me up this past week. Popped one of each to start


----------



## Smakki (Feb 18, 2013)

Only had their Caramelo..the last smelled great, but didn't taste good and didn't turn purple, but this time I got a winner:


The last one smelled nice too, but the taste wasn't there..this one smells nearly identical, that skunky-perfumy smell which you can't get rid of, when touching the plant, but tastes different - grapey, very, very sweet with a certain freshness..successs


----------



## BatCave (Feb 18, 2013)

Smakki said:


> Only had their Caramelo..the last smelled great, but didn't taste good and didn't turn purple, but this time I got a winner:
> View attachment 2531018View attachment 2531020View attachment 2531021View attachment 2531024
> 
> The last one smelled nice too, but the taste wasn't there..this one smells nearly identical, that skunky-perfumy smell which you can't get rid of, when touching the plant, but tastes different - grapey, very, very sweet with a certain freshness..successs


Nice job man! I will be starting some Caramelo in a few weeks.


----------



## bottletoke (Feb 18, 2013)

Smakki said:


> Only had their Caramelo..the last smelled great, but didn't taste good and didn't turn purple, but this time I got a winner:
> 
> 
> The last one smelled nice too, but the taste wasn't there..this one smells nearly identical, that skunky-perfumy smell which you can't get rid of, when touching the plant, but tastes different - grapey, very, very sweet with a certain freshness..successs


wow that caramelo looks evil....i couldnt grow that, it would scare the shit outta me!
after i'm done my hindu and og grow i'll be dedicating half my space to 10 cotton candy plants, cant wait cuz i really love smoking good cc the problem is lately the cc around here has lost its potency.....i will correct this problem.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Mar 13, 2013)

I have a Delicous seeds 'Caramelo' in my tent at the minute and it looks almost done, i ain't sure how this is though because i also have Afghan Kush and Jamaican Dream in there and they were all started and switched to 12/12 at the same time, sounds ok huh? yeah until you realise that the Afghan Kush and the jamaican Dream say 7-8 weeks to finish and the Caramelo is noted at approx 9-10 wks finish!? LOL
Even weirder is she looks the most ripe outta the 3! *scratches head*, maybe i got a quick phenotype? she is and has been purple on the buds/bud leaves for weeks, almost Black, and she stinks!! Yummy.

I guess i should throw some pictures up here huh? 


edit: Forgot to say your Caramelo l''ks Wicked Smakki


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 13, 2013)

Read none of this thread,but my fruity chronic juice clone I got from a friend.(big m's clone ,big ups to him) is the funk and one degree away from purple to straight BLACK..Only thing I've grown from deliciious...and I gotta say it rules and rocks!!!


----------



## BatCave (Mar 14, 2013)

Delicious Seed's Sugar Black Rose day 45




















Delicious Seed's Critical Super Silver Haze day 5


----------



## ink the world (Mar 14, 2013)

Ive been running Sugar Black Rose for a while now. I like it and my patients love it, its a patient favorite. 
Only good things to say about it, yield, flavor, bag appeal and quality are all there.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 14, 2013)

I have a bowl of SBR packed right now . She is a favorite around here too and is my most requested.

I have a Delicious Seed's Fruity Chronic Juice at 16 days from seed an their Cheese Candy is ready to go into flower when space is available. After those two have made it into the flower tent I will be running a Cotton Candy and Caramelo.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 14, 2013)

Here is my Cheese Candy (caramelo x uk cheese) and Fruity Chronic Juice (white widow x chronic) both from seed. The Cheese Candy is at day 38 and showed first hair on day 34 from seed, now she is just waiting for available space. Once my SBR comes down in a few days she will take her place. The FCJ is at day 16 from seed.


----------



## jayfury (Mar 14, 2013)

I run Greatful Casey by Delicious..... Nothing but good things to say.... Absolutely MONSTROUS fucking yields.... REALLLY stinky though... gotta have alot of carbon filters... I also ran Jamaicain Dream... it was pretty good, but a BITCH to trim


----------



## BatCave (Mar 14, 2013)

jayfury said:


> I run Greatful Casey by Delicious..... Nothing but good things to say.... Absolutely MONSTROUS fucking yields.... REALLLY stinky though... gotta have alot of carbon filters... I also ran Jamaicain Dream... it was pretty good, but a BITCH to trim



Never heard of "Greatfull Casey" by delicious seed's. Is it an older strain?


----------



## indyboarder57 (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought five fem seeds if their critical sensi star, all seeds popped and are grew nicely in veg. I put 3 in after 4 weeks of veg, and I decided to veg out the more indica leaning phenos. But this indica leaning pheno is a super fast bush grower when fimed. Stoked to see some flowers.


----------



## bookechu (Mar 15, 2013)

You will enjoy that fruity chronic. Very fast finisher will very dense nugs. I tried to grow critical yumboldt. It was listed as a 9wk flowering plant, mine was easily 15+, got tired of looking at it around week 12 and chopped it.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 15, 2013)

indyboarder57 said:


> I bought five fem seeds if their critical sensi star, all seeds popped and are grew nicely in veg. I put 3 in after 4 weeks of veg, and I decided to veg out the more indica leaning phenos. But this indica leaning pheno is a super fast bush grower when fimed. Stoked to see some flowers.


Wait until around day 35, she really starts to pack it on, day 40 and beyond you can see the difference daily. Top shelf meds too. I have a CSS at day 35 today and will snap a photo when she wakes up in a hour.


----------



## TriPurple (Mar 15, 2013)

Can I see some more SBR pictures...... post #33 isn't showing now.


----------



## BatCave (Mar 15, 2013)

TriPurple said:


> Can I see some more SBR pictures...... post #33 isn't showing now.


SBR day 43, only topped once and was vegged 36 days. Buds are the sweetest smelling (citrus/papaya with a hint of musky, but not funky) and the most dense buds I have ever grown, well above average yield. 








SBR day 45 buds














Or my personal favorite shot from a SBR chopped last month


----------



## TriPurple (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks!!!!! looking tasty


----------



## Smakki (May 1, 2013)

Hey! Another run of Caramelo at flowering day 50:


----------



## brotherjericho (May 1, 2013)

I have the Fruity Chronic Juice in jars, how does the CSS compare in potency, type of high, etc.?


----------



## abalonehx (May 1, 2013)

Went to purchase the Caramelo, but the picknmix was sold out at the time so I got Marmalate. Buds with dark purple edges, blackberry+the lavender dank aroma. Very good hybrid stone - indica head,mid body. Great yield, dense, what more could you ask for? This one made me a Delicious fan and I def wanna try their other strains.


----------



## Smakki (May 20, 2013)

I'm beginning to really love my caramelo, great great plant!

..starts to purple every time at 45-50 flowering days, without the need to lower temps (never went lower than 19°).
The taste is the so sweet and exotic, yield is way above average, very dense buds and the coloration is out of this world.
Again, I'm really impressed how perfect this plant is in every aspect!

This is a pic from the second run again, just short of 70 days of flowering, 150W CDM / HCI with a few buds missing already :


----------



## Bottleandmobile (May 20, 2013)

Anyone tried Delicious Il Diavolo?


----------



## powerslide (Aug 27, 2013)

How long is everyone running critical sensi star?


----------



## BatCave (Aug 28, 2013)

powerslide said:


> How long is everyone running critical sensi star?


I take my Critical sensi star day 54/55.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

me too ^

im a huge fan of delicious seeds & their sister companies.

got a samsara sweet black angel looking impressive.

loved the cheese candy ! had fun with n. lights blue.
critical sensistar is a client favorite. & your work is impressive too mr bat cave. 

i think the carmel cream from sweet seeds is renamed something in the delicious catalog?
^ got 3 of those.

pulled the sugar black rose lst night  got one. why not ? 
its my next single to crack.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Aug 28, 2013)

Tell me more about their sister companies. I'm on the Spain bandwaggon right now. I think they have some of the best growing conditions with the ability to run fields of strains to look for a stud or perfect lady to breed with. From what I've seen and read, they are underrated. 

So are they all working together over there and passing around strains?


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

I want to say that world of seeds and samsara seeds might be affiliated with them. I came to that conclusion because I have a shirt with all those three company logos on it.


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

gudkarma said:


> me too ^
> 
> im a huge fan of delicious seeds & their sister companies.
> 
> ...


If you plan on continuing to run Samsara from time to time I recommend this strain as well from their lineup. Its the green love potion. I bought that months ago when I messed up on a sugar black rose. I pulled a support stake and uprooted the seedling lol. Awesome strong couchlock strain favorite one actually from last cycle. Has a minty bitter taste then you can taste the smooth lavender. Yields good and love how the pistils were pitch black at time they started to form.


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

BatCave said:


> I take my Critical sensi star day 54/55.


I went 66 days on mine. Miss that strain. I did another one but had to cull it out last week. It started showing signs of mosaic virus.


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks gudkarma but still cant let me rep you Ive been spreading it around too


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 28, 2013)

spain got its start when shanti , in his travels after GH, shit out batches of beans for the growers there.
notice it in the crosses ?

WOS , Sweet Seeds , Samsara , Seedmakers , Delicious, Pyramid , Positronics, Kannabia , & many more are killing the seed game.

i think wos, samsara, & delicious are run like a co-op.
they're organized somehow.

particular about any cross ill buy , i dont think these companies are cheap (about $10 per seed) with shabby products by any means.
& all of them have strains i like , would buy, or plan to grab.

im a huge fan of fem beans & most of the crosses ive ran from these companies are good.
simple.

the sweet black angel i found in a stash. checked it on seedfinder. & loved the genetics.
some reports are bomb, others so so.

but im gonna see for myself.

got a SAD from sweet seeds going too. & cant wait to bust that sweet black rose.

always got some spain in the garden!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 28, 2013)

calicat said:


> If you plan on continuing to run Samsara from time to time I recommend this strain as well from their lineup. Its the green love potion. I bought that months ago when I messed up on a sugar black rose. I pulled a support stake and uprooted the seedling lol. Awesome strong couchlock strain favorite one actually from last cycle. Has a minty bitter taste then you can taste the smooth lavender. Yields good and love how the pistils were pitch black at time they started to form.


thats some hot ness right there


----------



## calicat (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Sam


----------



## powerslide (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm a big delicious supporter. Only ran cssh but man that thing was all there and super easy to trim, potency was good as well. Finding all the good reviews about them made me want to get something else they were putting out. Tried to get northern lights blue but got an email saying they were sold out. Thanks for the help 55ish it is.


gudkarma said:


> me too ^
> 
> im a huge fan of delicious seeds & their sister companies.
> 
> ...


----------



## bigworm6969 (Aug 29, 2013)

I grew out 5 critical sensi star and they were all super frosty just like the picture, i like it alot


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 29, 2013)

Omgwtfbbq Indicaman said:


> i just grew the cotton candy outdoors, i am impressed, the indoors girl i grew had popped bananas under high stress enviroment, still produced sweet/maple smelling buds, not super potent but sativa and great all day smoke. i got 2oz in a 4g pot outdoors with shitty weather, pretty good considering what i lost to mold this season.


just sprouted the cotton candy...got any steamy pics?!


----------



## BatCave (Aug 29, 2013)

Delicious' Cheese Candy day 32 from the flip, she was vegged to pre-flower at day 31 from seed. This is the second one I have grown from seed and she is just as big as the first one. Flipped this one at 12", first one gave up 3.5oz of rock hard stinky cheese buds and this one is on track to be the same size. High is 70/30 sativa dominant, great for an every day smoke. 



Critical SSH clone day 20 from flip. Topped once and supercropped a few times before flowering.



The rest in the 4x4


----------



## droopy107 (Aug 29, 2013)

I grew out a Northern Light Blue last fall (photoperiod, not the auto version). I agree with the other poster here, nice looking plant & easy to grow. You could really smell the blueberry in the mix. It yielded decently even with a minimal veg. The buzz was likeable, but short lived. (1 to 1/12 hr) Over all it's not a waste of time, but for me it didn't make the cut to keep for a mother plant.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 29, 2013)

BatCave said:


> 48 days from the flip, vegged the original seed until she showed her first preflower at day 28 from seed. I have taken her at day 48, 50, 55, 60, and 62 but anything past 50 days and she starts to lose her headiness and begins to add more body effect, even at day 48 she has 10% to 15% ambers and the rest cloudy. A 12" clone will turn into 36" plant that will give 2 to 2.5 zips under a 600w, havent weighed any since switching to the 1000w. The guys at Delicious Seed's were shocked too because it is the first time this pheno has shown itself, they sent me several packs of their seeds for free for letting them use my photos. She is super fast super stinky super heady, and yields are good too. She would be a big time cash cropper in the right persons hands since she keeps her long lasting sativa high, insane smell, and well above average yield. She never loses her stench even through drying she just gets stinkier after a good 3-4 week cure, she tastes just like she smells which blows everones mind. Her full flavor is hard to pin down and seems to differ from person to person but everyone tastes the smell with a berry flavor but nobody can nail down which berry flavor it is. Her high will cross the average daily smokers eyes and will make the every day all day long old school smokers raise an eyebrow. I only share her at special gatherings and even then I get hounded about where I got it from and how much more can I get. She is special
> 
> There are more pics in my journal but here is one from day 46
> 
> ...


i would lick those stems assholes. they dont call it Delicious for nothing...and a fast bloom. I'M SOLD YOU FUCKING DRUG REP!!!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 29, 2013)

Just threw 3 x critical sensi stars and 2 x critical jacks and 1 x WOS mazar x white rhino in the big flip. The sensi and the jack are the to biggest fastest veggers with the exception of one of the jacks are a runt and could be culled but we'll let her ride. The mazar x wr is looking real nice too. But I'm super stoked on the sensi and the jack. Try to throw some pics once they start to get going but so far they're whooping some butt in dwc. 

Did a critical jack in 11' freebie from the tude but didn't keep a clone. The cjh had one of the best fruity taste and super sticky buds.


----------



## BatCave (Aug 29, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Just threw 3 x critical sensi stars and 2 x critical jacks and 1 x WOS mazar x white rhino in the big flip. The sensi and the jack are the to biggest fastest veggers with the exception of one of the jacks are a runt and could be culled but we'll let her ride. The mazar x wr is looking real nice too. But I'm super stoked on the sensi and the jack. Try to throw some pics once they start to get going but so far they're whooping some butt in dwc.
> 
> Did a critical jack in 11' freebie from the tude but didn't keep a clone. The cjh had one of the best fruity taste and super sticky buds.


You will love their Critical Sensi it has been one of the frostiest I have ever grown. She really starts to pack it on after day 40


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Aug 30, 2013)

Looks like Delicious is a little bit of a sleeper when it comes to da dank


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm loving the css already. Their nice squat plants and the fastest two have a sweetish smell even in veg. Like a sugary skunk smell when I crushed a discarded leaf or two and then sniffed. If they look as nice as yours there Batcave, I'll be pleased.


----------



## gudkarma (Aug 30, 2013)

im getting ready to crack two more seeds.

sugar black rose is def next.

*

northern lights blue


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

Back three are from left to right are critical jack herer and the other two are critical sensi.

Front row are left to right, weaker critical jack, critical sensi, and mazar x white rhino.

34ish days veg, four 12/12. Enjoy.


----------



## BatCave (Aug 30, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Back three are from left to right are critical jack herer and the other two are critical sensi.
> 
> Front row are left to right, weaker critical jack, critical sensi, and mazar x white rhino.
> 
> 34ish days veg, four 12/12. Enjoy.


Lookin good man! The sensi will stretch almost 3x's starting size


----------



## BatCave (Aug 30, 2013)

Photo froma few pages back

SBR is stout and fast, this was day 45. I always pulled at day 55 with 15% to %20 amber, even then she will drop the average user a few pegs. Serious couch and good to numb the pain


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

Two of them are leaning critcal and are stretching on par with the Jack, but one is perhaps more sensi star because it vegged on par with the other two but once in 12/12 it has been over taken by the other two in height but not girth. 

I loved the Jack the first time I did it as a freebie from the tude in 11', was the reason I bought the 3 sensi stars and got two freebies of the critical jack through herbies promo last month. 

I was torn between sugar black rose northern lights blue and sensi star, went with the sensi after seeing your cssh and your css along with gud's approval and a few other which everyoone was happy with. Thanks for the complement and the pics.


----------



## BatCave (Aug 30, 2013)

My Sensi Star really takes off around day 8 of 12/12 and stretches until day 15. Mine is also the Critical leaning pheno.

One thing I did notice about Delicious Seed's long ago is that their stated harvest dates are pretty accurate. I'm sure there are exceptions like my 48 day SSH from them which is suppose to be 60-70 days. I also had a Fruity Chronic Juice that wasn't ready until day 65, but suppose to be a 50-55 day strain, no big deal because I popped a second FCJ seed and got the 55 day pheno.


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

My f.c.j. has this huge hair ratio..it looks like an albino afro 3 weeks into flower..and the end resuld is shitons of red hais..I know this means squat as far as potency,but its uncanny to look at!..wild even!


----------



## BatCave (Aug 30, 2013)

rory420420 said:


> My f.c.j. has this huge hair ratio..it looks like an albino afro 3 weeks into flower..and the end resuld is shitons of red hais..I know this means squat as far as potency,but its uncanny to look at!..wild even!


I have seen that pheno with the abnormally long hairs, pretty cool looking. She is a good keeper from what I hear


----------



## rory420420 (Aug 30, 2013)

Bag appeal for novice stoners is a+!...delecious seeds has it going on I feel for your average seed company and the price/quality ratio..of course I got a clone..but,about to popothers I got as a freebies


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 30, 2013)

The critical jack herer was seriously some top notch. I messed up and threw out the clones going for the power kush from dinafem because the power kush was done in 56 days were the jack was 70+ days, but so worth it. 
Fruity white resinous buds and dense too. the high and flavor were the best part for sure. Fruity berry with a social up high and little burn out effect even after smoking all day.


----------



## BatCave (Aug 31, 2013)

Cotton Candy (Lavender x Power Plant) day 40 and should finish up at day 63-65, second run of this strain. Beautiful foxtails once she matures, dreadlock looking when done.



The moms and veggies.


----------



## BatCave (Aug 31, 2013)

Here is a couple of shots of my previous Critical kali Mist, I believe this one was from day 55


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 31, 2013)

I almost want to try their Critical Neville haze, but I think that one is 11+ weex for sure. I wouldn't mind trying pure neville haze but I think that one 14+ weex. Cheers thanx for sharing the pics.


----------



## Smakki (Sep 3, 2013)

Hey folks,did anyone notice that caramelo changes it's aroma quite significantly over the course of flowering?

Early harvested at 7-8 weeks it's sweet, quite grapey and the bud structure is dense, but with a certain fluffiness / mellowness like some skunk, like dense cotton candy from the fair. The different mellow "mini-buds" are distinct from each other.
Later on it gets uber-dense, just balls of mass with those late flowering foxtails and with a dark and earthy overripe taste, though it tastes sweeter on the tip of the tongue..some friends even thought it was a different strain..
didn't had that in such a significant way on any strain before..

Really ripe the high is way more devastating but I feel the taste is also quite compromised..I think of harvesting this stuff earlier the next run, though it is quite some time before the estimated flowering time and won't have that crazy purple tones like late in flower.


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 4, 2013)

Delicious Seeds are the real deal.

Caramelo-critical jack-northern lights blueberry-nevilles 2.0

All have been top shelf flavor-no herms- easy growers

Amazing strains


Starting to try some of the sister companies slowly but surely.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 4, 2013)

I growed out some freebies last yr of la diva and one other one cant remember but made ns large plants soaked with crystals.


----------



## budbuddingding (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm growing a northern lights blue, and i agree with other comments on thus strain, its very easy to grow (so far) she's on my balcony and started flowering last week, lsting her under a net, seems to have no problems with the training. in biobizz light mix, bio bizz grom/bloom and a bit of canna bioboost....smells like tea to me.....aromas are starting to change with the shift to flower. i got the seed for free when i made my first order from herbies. herbies are giving a free cotton candy with all orders atm so ill be making a small order soon just to make sure i get one lol

can't say anything about the smoke just yet.....but she germinated really easily and I've had no problems thus far. thick stem, i have pictures in my thread


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 4, 2013)

Bud, you won't be disappointed. I pulled 3oz + off a 3 ft plant that was topped twice

Taste was excellent. 1 was dank hashy with pine and a sweet finish. Other was the same.

The high was even better. Very very heavy stone. I'm seasoned as well as my ppl and it was impressive. 

By far the strongest stone I have tried of his gear.


I have a bush of it in veg as we speak.


----------



## budbuddingding (Sep 6, 2013)

i just ordered a few seeds and have a free cotton candy on the way too hehe..... looking forward to the nl blue... im noticing a tea like smell, mainly from the leaves, in Mt hands after handling, did the blueberry come through on yours at any point? in terns of taste and flavour....? she's in early flower so I'm hoping the aroma might develop yet. I'm scrogging her and looks set to yield well. sprouted around 23rd july, outdoor on a balcony, even doing it late she's quite large. my first photo grow too


----------



## sonar (Sep 7, 2013)

After hearing so many good reviews I picked up a pack of Sugar Black Rose and also a pack of Black Russian for good measure. About 2 weeks into veg plan on flipping in a few weeks.

I actually got a SBR freebie from Attitude UFO about 2 years ago and thought who the hell are these guys and gave it away.


----------



## GHOPZZ (Sep 7, 2013)

Batcave: How did your critical Kali mist come out? how was the smoke?


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 7, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I almost want to try their Critical Neville haze, but I think that one is 11+ weex for sure. I wouldn't mind trying pure neville haze but I think that one 14+ weex. Cheers thanx for sharing the pics.


I have two at 35 days flower.......vegged for 45 days. They are squat in structure.....flowered at 16", they are now 32" and stopped "stretching". Clones rooted in 6 days.....at 4 weeks are healthy and vigorous. I have two more at 45 days from seed ready to be cloned from and flowered........I just started a grow report on the CNH, will post pics as soon as I figure out how (old school). I have grown NLB, Caramelo, and Sugar Black Rose as well from Delicious Seeds with great results. I would highly recommend these strains........will keep posting my progress with the CNH.

FoUhCiKo


----------



## BatCave (Sep 7, 2013)

sonar said:


> After hearing so many good reviews I picked up a pack of Sugar Black Rose and also a pack of Black Russian for good measure. About 2 weeks into veg plan on flipping in a few weeks.
> 
> I actually got a SBR freebie from Attitude UFO about 2 years ago and thought who the hell are these guys and gave it away.


I haven't done their Black Russian but the SBR's I have done have practically grown themselves, clones easily, grows quick in veg and bloom. Creeper bud for sure, easy to over-medicate and find yourself not wanting to move much, and great to numb back and shoulder pain. Excellent for video gaming, just make sure to have some snacks close at hand because the munchies come on strong with the SBR about 30-45min in.

I Just contacted them last week to let them know I'm getting close to being out of seeds so they are sending me another care package. I believe it will have Critical Jack Herer, Cotton Candy, and maybe some extras . As soon as I recieve them I plan on starting a Delicious only grow journal. 

I had no clue either of who they were until 2 years ago and to be honest the only reason I went with them in the beginning was to try and get a Super Silver Haze that wasn't 10 to 12 weeks for flowering like my friends. I had purchased the lone CSSH seed but contacted them when it was at day 45 and almost finished. My first thought was I had recieved a different strain by mix up or something. Nope, just a very special pheno, I guess this would be my version of clone only, no reports on other CSSH's like mine. My friend down the way grows Mr. Nice's Super Silver Haze and it takes 78 days for his compared to mine at 50 days, same taste, similar smell although mine is much stronger smelling and clearer high. The stronger smell may be from me being mostly organic and him doing Fox Farm ferts, I have grown her organic and non-organic and the difference in smell is night and day.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 7, 2013)

GHOPZZ said:


> Batcave: How did your critical Kali mist come out? how was the smoke?


It was a nice plant, will stretch 4x or more when flowering, nice solid buds with a interesting metallic and musky taste, smell wasn't anything special for me, musky/piney. As a kid did you ever bite an eraser off a #2 pencil? Remember that taste if you bit down on the metal piece holding the eraser? Freaky that it has a metallic taste and reminded me of that from my childhood. Patients liked it and is top shelf but it wasn't any better than what I already have so I donated the mom to a local caregiver and his patients love it. For me its a win-win, pay it forward type of deal to me. Delicious sends me the seeds in exchange for photos, my patients and myself get some great meds, and then a couple of local caregivers get some great genetics for their patients as I move on to other strains.


----------



## sonar (Sep 7, 2013)

BatCave said:


> I haven't done their Black Russian but the SBR's I have done have practically grown themselves, clones easily, grows quick in veg and bloom. Creeper bud for sure, easy to over-medicate and find yourself not wanting to move much, and great to numb back and shoulder pain. Excellent for video gaming, just make sure to have some snacks close at hand because the munchies come on strong with the SBR about 30-45min in.
> 
> I Just contacted them last week to let them know I'm getting close to being out of seeds so they are sending me another care package. I believe it will have Critical Jack Herer, Cotton Candy, and maybe some extras . As soon as I recieve them I plan on starting a Delicious only grow journal.
> 
> I had no clue either of who they were until 2 years ago and to be honest the only reason I went with them in the beginning was to try and get a Super Silver Haze that wasn't 10 to 12 weeks for flowering like my friends. I had purchased the lone CSSH seed but contacted them when it was at day 45 and almost finished. My first thought was I had recieved a different strain by mix up or something. Nope, just a very special pheno, I guess this would be my version of clone only, no reports on other CSSH's like mine. My friend down the way grows Mr. Nice's Super Silver Haze and it takes 78 days for his compared to mine at 50 days, same taste, similar smell although mine is much stronger smelling and clearer high. The stronger smell may be from me being mostly organic and him doing Fox Farm ferts, I have grown her organic and non-organic and the difference in smell is night and day.


I was looking at CSSH too. I was curious if they all finish within 8 or 9 weeks. When I buy a pack a seeds, I usually only grow one seed at a time and didn't want to get stuck with some 12 week pheno if that is a common pheno.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 7, 2013)

sonar said:


> I was looking at CSSH too. I was curious if they all finish within 8 or 9 weeks. When I buy a pack a seeds, I usually only grow one seed at a time and didn't want to get stuck with some 12 week pheno if that is a common pheno.


Average Critical SSH from what I seen on the different forums and youtube vids is 65 to 70 days, Delicious recommends 60 to 70 day window. I just have a super freak for a pheno . I only started with the one single seed that I got from Single Seed Centre back in 2011, I got real lucky with my lady..


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 8, 2013)

Critical Neville's Haze at 35 days of flower.........flowered at 45 days. Oh, yeah........the Chicken Dance after the game was truly a "FIGthing" tribute to the Irish! LMMAAO!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 8, 2013)

Smakki said:


> Hey folks,did anyone notice that caramelo changes it's aroma quite significantly over the course of flowering?
> 
> Early harvested at 7-8 weeks it's sweet, quite grapey and the bud structure is dense, but with a certain fluffiness / mellowness like some skunk, like dense cotton candy from the fair. The different mellow "mini-buds" are distinct from each other.
> Later on it gets uber-dense, just balls of mass with those late flowering foxtails and with a dark and earthy overripe taste, though it tastes sweeter on the tip of the tongue..some friends even thought it was a different strain..
> ...


I did experience some change in flavor and aroma as well......from grapey to more hashy/earthy as it matures. I took one at 8 weeks, one at 9. The 8 weeker was grapier, and potent. The 9 weeker did yield better, and was potent, but as it cured it began to taste like marijuana with hash mixed in.....through the entire smoke session. It still had a good taste and affect, but, yeah it was not as grapey. 

FoUhCiKo


----------



## dr.tree (Sep 8, 2013)

Critical hog???? I Have some on the way. oh ya and FoUhCiko x 2


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 8, 2013)

budbuddingding said:


> i just ordered a few seeds and have a free cotton candy on the way too hehe..... looking forward to the nl blue... im noticing a tea like smell, mainly from the leaves, in Mt hands after handling, did the blueberry come through on yours at any point? in terns of taste and flavour....? she's in early flower so I'm hoping the aroma might develop yet. I'm scrogging her and looks set to yield well. sprouted around 23rd july, outdoor on a balcony, even doing it late she's quite large. my first photo grow too


I grew the NLB as a freebie as well......it did have a slight blueberry taste. However, I was more impressed with the earthy, OG Kush-like taste mine had. It did not have much aroma while flowering. I have 2 flowering ATM.......one seems to be NL Dom, the other BB Dom. I will post pics of these if anyone is interested.....the difference in their structure is obvious. They have only been flowering for 12 days.....I have a clone of each, one rooted in 6 days (NL Dom), the other 9 days.


----------



## calicat (Sep 9, 2013)

raiderman said:


> I growed out some freebies last yr of la diva and one other one cant remember but made ns large plants soaked with crystals.


Mine came out like a squat single cola but filled out. Enjoyable daytime happy smoke.


----------



## Smakki (Sep 9, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> I did experience some change in flavor and aroma as well......from grapey to more hashy/earthy as it matures. I took one at 8 weeks, one at 9. The 8 weeker was grapier, and potent. The 9 weeker did yield better, and was potent, but as it cured it began to taste like marijuana with hash mixed in.....through the entire smoke session. It still had a good taste and affect, but, yeah it was not as grapey.
> 
> FoUhCiKo


Interesting, exactly my experience..later on it gets hashy, dark, musky, a fragrance introduced later in flower, which doesn't leave anymore..
I'll take em at 8 weeks next time, we'll see. Thanks for sharing your view!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 9, 2013)

Smakki said:


> Interesting, exactly my experience..later on it gets hashy, dark, musky, a fragrance introduced later in flower, which doesn't leave anymore..
> I'll take em at 8 weeks next time, we'll see. Thanks for sharing your view!


Right on! The one I took at 8 weeks had mostly cloudy trichs........but looked done at 7 weeks. The 9 weeker had about 35% amber trichs. It does seem to finish fast........the taste, yield, and potency of Caramelo are all great either way. Best of Luck with your grow!

FoUhCiKo


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 9, 2013)

Can I put my avatar pic in your cave!? Gotta get me some of these strains ASAP!!! Fast finishing appealing deliciousness all in one. I can't stop looking at some of these pics.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 10, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Can I put my avatar pic in your cave!? Gotta get me some of these strains ASAP!!! Fast finishing appealing deliciousness all in one. I can't stop looking at some of these pics.



Bats like cheese right?

Delicious Seed's Cheese Candy day 44 from the flip and has around 2 weeks left. Her Swiss/Havarti smell is picking up and will only get stronger from here on out. I love her Sativa dom (70/30 or so) buzz and would be a pretty good choice for commercial minded folks, grows like an Indica and hits like a sativa. She is one of those strains that the buds start hard and just get bigger. I figured around 3 to 3.5 zips from seed without any training. She is also a nitrogen hog so I have learned to hit her with a dose of veg nutes every 4th watering up until day 35.



Cheese Candy clone day 24. Started at 8" and stopped stretching at 28". No trimming done to this one so she looks like she would be great for SOG since she grows straight up with her side branches doing the same, upwards not outwards. She just got her mid flower veg nutes so her lower leaves will be green shortly.



Cheese Candy bush at day 6 of flower. She was topped once and then the two tops created were supper-cropped once, total of 28 days from clone roots to flower, fast and big with strong stems. This girl is going to get real big.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 10, 2013)

Bat.........thanks for the pics of the Cheese Candy, and info! I've been trying to find out more about this strain. Looks great! Can't wait for the smoke report!


FoUhCiKo


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Sep 10, 2013)

I am growing out 2 Cotton Candy and a Critical Sensi Star. I can say they are very strong plants indeed. I just started week 3 of flower, so we will soon see.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 11, 2013)

@BatCave what strains would you say have the least phenos? Usually I'd just buy them all, but I have to narrow it down to just 4 fems unfortunately...unless I do a couple 12/12 from seed just to try em out.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> @BatCave what strains would you say have the least phenos? Usually I'd just buy them all, but I have to narrow it down to just 4 fems unfortunately...unless I do a couple 12/12 from seed just to try em out.


Most of their gear I have grown has been pretty much just as they describe with the exception of my fast CSSH, but there was also my weird batch of Caramelo that 2 seeds didn't pop, 2 popped but didnt grow, and the final seed wasn't up to par so I chalk this up to bad batch. 

If I only had a choice of 4 of their strains to grow out they would be:

Critical Super Silver Haze
Cheese Candy
Critical Sensi Star
Sugar Black Rose

With those four strains I could rule the world! Nah just kidding, but those 4 strains would give me everything my patients and I desire from super heady to super stoney. All there gear has been topshelf and beyond so almost anything you choose will rock your world.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 11, 2013)

Thnx for the good info on the delicious buffet. If you don't work for them you should get some free packs or a gas card.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Thnx for the good info on the delicious buffet. If you don't work for them you should get some free packs or a gas card.


No I don't work for them but they do send me seeds in exchange for my photos. I'm just some "John Q. Nobody" hobbyist grower and amateur photographer but they liked my photo enough to use it in their 2013 calendar. I'm a straight shooter and will give my review of a product good or bad. If you are paying your hard earned cash for seeds that are $12 a piece and up you should get what you payed for right? 

My 1000w JDL ballast was given to me by JDL to do a full grow under it and give it a honest review too . Haven't touched it in over a year except to change bulbs, I forget its even there.

Even though I don't use facebook Delicious has recently been posting photos and playing "name that strain" to win seeds on their facebook page. Here is a hint for this weeks contest, its a photo from my grow and is posted in the past pages of this thread. This contest ends 9/13 and I don't know their rules but the english translation is below. They are in Spain so you will have to use the facebook translator for the rest. Looks like they are doing this every few weeks and I just saw they used others of mine recently 

_Say me who I am, and we meet in your room! Guess the name of this plant, and you were entering a drawing that you will to gain 5 seeds of this genetics!!what i can say....From the beginning sativa predominance evident both in behavior and in the cultivation...who i am??the contest will end this friday 13/9
_

My good deed to the Canna world for the day!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm another "wierd" dude that doesn't stalkbook. I'm getting a couple of fems of everything!!! I have 2 cotton candy freebies in veg that are off too a good start. Might have to log into my wife's facebook and get Delicious Seeds all over her wall.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Sep 11, 2013)

So, BatCave, do you have those listed in order of super heady to super stoney? Nice work, by the way.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 11, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> So, BatCave, do you have those listed in order of super heady to super stoney? Nice work, by the way.


Thanks and yes I listed them in order from heady to stoney with those specific strains I grow.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 13, 2013)

You wouldn't put the Kali Mist or Jack Herror on your list?! I'm going with the SSH(you're going to send me cut of your pheno okay lol), cheese candy, caramelo, and sensi star. One fem of each before I commit to a whole grow area. Thanks for the advice BatCave. You've been a huge help on this thread.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 13, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You wouldn't put the Kali Mist or Jack Herror on your list?! I'm going with the SSH(you're going to send me cut of your pheno okay lol), cheese candy, caramelo, and sensi star. One fem of each before I commit to a whole grow area. Thanks for the advice BatCave. You've been a huge help on this thread.


Their Kali is great but I already have my CSSH as my super sativa. Haven't tried their Critical Jack Herer yet but its on the way. You will love the CSSH Critical Sensi and the cheese candy. Can't really speak much on the caramelo since my batch had issues but I will give her another try in the near future.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 13, 2013)

My mom/veg tent is 4x2 and flower tent is 4x4. I only keep 4 moms at a time and only replace one of the moms if a new strain in better than what I already have. When it comes down to it I have a 2x2 space for 4 moms and a 2x2 space for vegging so if I add more moms I loose veg space and if I add more veggies I loose mom space. If I had my way I would have a 4x4 for veg & moms and a 6x6 for flower but I have to work with what I have. Gets just a little cramped in both when running full bore


----------



## BatCave (Sep 13, 2013)

It is all in the timing and I do screw up that from time to time.

4x2 with 4 moms on the right and 2 veggies on the left.


4x4 with 7 Delicious girls flowering, 3 of which are in mid stretch so will get even more packed over the next week. I have a big Cheese Candy at day 48 today (back row center) so there will be more room next week for the ones stretching and space for the current ones in veg.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 13, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> You wouldn't put the Kali Mist or Jack Herror on your list?! I'm going with the SSH(you're going to send me cut of your pheno okay lol), cheese candy, caramelo, and sensi star. One fem of each before I commit to a whole grow area. Thanks for the advice BatCave. You've been a huge help on this thread.


With my SSH I go with only 1/2 strength nutes when starting flowering, mine gets a little sensitive during the transition and stretch. I stay at 750ppm or below the whole grow with her and she comes out great, regular phenos may be different. My Cheese Candy is a nitrogen hog from the get go and needs an extra boost of cal/mag around week 6. My Sensi Star almost grows on her own and takes whatever you give her. The Caramelo just didn't work out for me so I can't help you on that one. I'm sure there are other here that have grown out a good Caramelo and can possibly lend a tip or two.

I know you didn't mention the Sugar Black Rose but that girl is an incredible plant and will take anything I throw at her. When I first started growing her I had to buy a better PPM meter because mine only went as high at 2000ppm and I was maxed every feeding she had and not even a burnt tip, read a few journals back then that said she liked to be fed heavily. One of the easiest strains I have ever grown and very powerful, almost narcotic smoke, aka "Wheelchair Weed" because you aint going nowhere on your own . It will make the occasional/beginner smoker dizzy, blurred vision, and possibly sick at their stomach. I warn everyone in advance if they smoke with me but one girl was a little too cocky until she stood up from the couch and fell face first into a table after only 3 drags, she also took out 3 chairs and another girl on her way down. On more than one occasion I have been asked if it was laced with something. Its not a one hit wonder but only takes a few puffs to set an experienced smoker right. My friend is an MS patient and I grow SBR just for him now, it really helps with his minor seizures. There are several other caregivers on here that I have seen with an SBR in their collection and I would have to say for pretty good reason from my experience. Honestly for me its not my kind of smoke I prefer heady during the day with my 50/50's and 60/40's for evening, I like to get high not stoned but my buddy needs that kind of meds so the SBR stayed.

I'm looking forward to growing out their Critical Jack Herer, I have smoked regular Jack Herer before and loved it but I just can't grow out a 90 day flowering strain. I'm ok with something going to 70-75 days but 90 is just too much for me personally. Add at least 1 month veg and you just knocked out 1/3 or more of a year. More power to those that can do it and I applaud them and their patience.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 13, 2013)

SBR does look good too...THEY ALL DO LOL!!! Damn it, so many choices and so little space. You're overwhelming me with deliciousness and I do have a sweet tooth. What LEDs are you using?


----------



## BatCave (Sep 13, 2013)

Led's are Hydroponics Hut 170w dual switch 3rd gen (on left) and a cheap 120w chinese 5 band. They both work great and run 24/7 and have done so for a couple of years


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 13, 2013)

My first critical jack was 70ish day, but veg time I should have reduced by a week anyway so it works out. I say reduce veg time because she grows big. Got two of the critical jacks going now again. One is similar to the last one, nice hearty sativa, only a week behind the slower 1 of 3 critical sensi stars(more sativa leaning?). The two faster critical sensi stars are only 2 and a half weeks in and already have popcorn buds and nice resin production. 

I'm digging the sensi star fast rooting clones, fast veggers, and so far the resin production at nearly 3 weeks is a good sign. Can't wait to see how the Sin City's buddha's dream will compare, but that's another thread.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 14, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm digging the sensi star fast rooting clones, fast veggers, and so far the resin production at nearly 3 weeks is a good sign. Can't wait to see how the Sin City's buddha's dream will compare, but that's another thread.


Their sensi star is one of the frostiest and stickiest I have grown, great hash producer from just the trim . Bump or brush into her past week 6 and your going to be sticky and smelly. She is a patient favorite, perfect daytime smoke and if I remember right the sativa leaning pheno has more of their Critical Bilbo genes. Good party smoke when hanging with your friends, good social buzz. Bag appeal is off the chart.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Batcave, you have a great system. If you want to carry more moms in that space it is certainly possible. I have 8 different moms in a 1x2 space with only 14 inches of height. Here is an article from ICmag about bonsai moms that helped me out:
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=31919


----------



## BatCave (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks Bri! In the past I was big on keeping many moms, was hard to let any go but for my setup and rotation 4 moms with 2 to 4 plants vegging does well. At any given time I have 7 or 8 plants in flower and use a simple 1 in 1 out perpetual rotation which averages 1 plant harvested a week . I try to keep all genetics at 60 days and under and with a couple of my faster strains makes up for any of my 55 to 60 day'ers


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Sep 14, 2013)

they are a good breeder


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 14, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Their sensi star is one of the frostiest and stickiest I have grown, great hash producer from just the trim . Bump or brush into her past week 6 and your going to be sticky and smelly. She is a patient favorite, perfect daytime smoke and if I remember right the sativa leaning pheno has more of their Critical Bilbo genes. Good party smoke when hanging with your friends, good social buzz. Bag appeal is off the chart.


I'm sure I already asked you this but I forget, any who... What kind of flavor did you get from your c.sensi star? I've heard lemony from some folks. 

I did get a three pack and I have three phenos, with two leaning critical and one looking just like a sensi star. 

Just trying to estimate a flavor, I've heard that sensi star is a lemony-citrus taste, and critical is a fruity(kinda like skunk #1 Sam the seedman style). I'm not sure though, just guessing.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 14, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'm sure I already asked you this but I forget, any who... What kind of flavor did you get from your c.sensi star? I've heard lemony from some folks.
> 
> I did get a three pack and I have three phenos, with two leaning critical and one looking just like a sensi star.
> 
> Just trying to estimate a flavor, I've heard that sensi star is a lemony-citrus taste, and critical is a fruity(kinda like skunk #1 Sam the seedman style). I'm not sure though, just guessing.


Lemony, sour, musky would be what I would say for taste and smell.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Sep 14, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Thanks Bri! In the past I was big on keeping many moms, was hard to let any go but for my setup and rotation 4 moms with 2 to 4 plants vegging does well. At any given time I have 7 or 8 plants in flower and use a simple 1 in 1 out perpetual rotation which averages 1 plant harvested a week . I try to keep all genetics at 60 days and under and with a couple of my faster strains makes up for any of my 55 to 60 day'ers


Man, that's awesome. I love the simplicity. I teter between wanting to dial in a few specific strains with wanting to try as many strains as possible. It's tough with super limited space. 

I have a similar perpetual setup and love the constant flow of ripening buds. I do 2 in every 2 weeks and run 8-10 weeks strains for somewhere around 8-10 flowering ladies all the time. 

Love the setup, the info and the pics. Cheers!


----------



## ginganuts (Sep 15, 2013)

ataxia said:


> Fruity Chronic Juice was a nice grow .... wasn't the most potent strain though.
> Have pics in one of my sigs.


One of the most potent strains ive ever smoked. Easy to grow giant main colas and i mean giant only wish i could find my pics, as you wouldnt believe me if i described the size of them  I wont be growing it again though as it was too much couch lock for my liking.

Am currently growing Delicious Critical kali mist and Cotton Candy as well as a few others.

Have tried Sugar black rose, Caramelo, super silver haze, Jack H, Cheese candy all of which were top draw.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/719637-indoor-soil-grow.html#post9605150


----------



## BatCave (Sep 15, 2013)

ginganuts said:


> One of the most potent strains ive ever smoked. Easy to grow giant main colas and i mean giant only wish i could find my pics, as you wouldnt believe me if i described the size of them  I wont be growing it again though as it was too much couch lock for my liking.
> 
> Am currently growing Delicious Critical kali mist and Cotton Candy as well as a few others.
> 
> ...


Looking good man! The FCJ (chronic x white widow) was a heavy smoke, good for pain and doing much of nothing . My Critical Kali Mist had a distinct metallic taste with an herbal/earthy smell, a great high, long and durable. I would have kept her around if I didn't already have my CSSH.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 15, 2013)

Sorry forgot the Fruity Chronic pics...

FCJ day 52, chopped her at day 58


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 15, 2013)

So far the two best phenos of critical sensi both have a fruity smell one more lemon/citrus and one that I swear right now smells like fruit loops and garlic. And I mean heavy garlic, it smells awesome but gross at the same time. LOL. 

It's a pain to get photos but will get flicks once the buds have really formed. And the critical jack is actually not to far behind the sensi stars, hopefully I can get a 65 dayish jack. Wishful thinking.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 16, 2013)

BatCave do you do family photos too


----------



## BatCave (Sep 16, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> BatCave do you do family photos too


Only if they are from the the Cannabis family


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Sep 16, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> So far the two best phenos of critical sensi both have a fruity smell one more lemon/citrus and one that I swear right now smells like fruit loops and garlic." And I mean heavy garlic, it smells awesome but gross at the same time." LOL.
> 
> It's a pain to get photos but will get flicks once the buds have really formed. And the critical jack is actually not to far behind the sensi stars, hopefully I can get a 65 dayish jack. Wishful thinking.


The CNH has a garlic smell to the stems as well.......along with some other "fresher" smells. I wonder if that is a characteristic of the Critical Mass in the crosses.......?

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## BatCave (Sep 18, 2013)

Not my best photos but clicked off a few real quick.

Critical SSH day 40


----------



## dizzlekush (Sep 19, 2013)

@BatCave

Hey there. Nice Pics.

I received 1 seed of SBR as a freebee from Attitude about 2 years ago that has since then stolen the show from any other strain I've compared it to. This has gotten me interested in trying some of the other non-auto Critical crosses that Delicious has to offer. Is there anything you can say about your experiences with the Critical crosses from delicious and how they stack up against EACH OTHER?

They Are:
Critical Jack Herer
Critical Kali Mist
Critical Sensi Star
Critical Super Silver Haze
Critical Neville's Haze
Critical Yumbolt
Marmalate
Sugar Black Rose

p.s. Please anyone else feel free to chime in on the Critical crosses, just asking batcave specifically since he seems to have lots of experience with Delicious seeds.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2013)

I can tell you both the C.sensi star and c.jack herer are legit. This go round is 3 x c. sensi star 2 x c.jack herer (one jack was culled in 12/12 cuz it was not worth the room it was taken up, good but just not a keeper).

The c.sensi stars are the stars of the show, pun intended. One is lemony/fruitish, one is just fruity, and one is straight garlic fruit loops. Fast flowers and so far seem like they'll yield nicely. 

The c. jack is maybe a week and a half behind the c.sensi star, flowered at the same time but it is more sativa. The jack smells like fruit punch and is huge. It is a stretcher. 

So far so good. Cheers.

PS. The critical crosses vegs fast. The c. sensi stars seem to handle being cloned better. They both had 100% success on jack clones rooting but they are not happy once transplanted, taking longer to get going than the stars.

Out of the two, c. sensi or c. jack. The Sensi for sure, but the high off the c. jack herer we did a couple years ago was brilliant along with it's flavor, which was fruity as well. Hope this pheno of jack has the same traits. 

Though one of the c. stars does have a sativa look to it, so hopefully it has that sativa style buzz, then could get rid of the 9 week jack in favor for the 7-8 week star.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 19, 2013)

that critical sensi star wat i'm lookin at especially being fems can go strait into the big pots without sexing and transplanting.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Sep 19, 2013)

I sub just to keep up on bud porn. My goodness gracious. What camera do you use?!


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 19, 2013)

That's is what my thinking was when I got these. Needed a change and didn't spend extra time finding females. The c. sensi is a keeper, resin is on point. 

Waiting till buds are fully developed before taking pics. 

I'm digging the buddha's dream (blue dream clone only x buddha's sister) as well. Haven't got to flower yet, but from what I read flavor is on par with blue dream, which is a blueberry haze flavor. 

I'm defiantly hoping for a blueberry haze or a cherry haze(cherry from buddha's sister).


----------



## BatCave (Sep 20, 2013)

I shoot with a Canon EOS Rebel XT digital SLR, 2007 model

CSSH day 46 and one from day 21


----------



## BatCave (Sep 20, 2013)

dizzlekush said:


> @BatCave
> 
> Hey there. Nice Pics.
> 
> ...


Their crosses I have grown with critical are great, they nailed it with their special Critical Bilbo genetics. Fast in veg and flower, not too stretchy but more branched out. My patients love the Sugar Black Rose and Critical Sensi Star. The SBR is grown specifically for my MS patient and really helps with their tremors and minor ticks.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 20, 2013)

Critical sensi star 30 days veg 25 days flower. There are three in there, one is in the taller pic background and is more sativa leaning, which had to be trained a little. It really is the most frosted but the one that is in the foreground of that same picture is one huge cola christmas tree.

They don't look as fast as Bat's cssh, but they do look to be in the 50 day range especially once the clones are going. The c. jack is a little farther behind the css, but a little bigger than any of the css. From where the jack is now I'm thinking the c.jack will be 63ish day range which is killer for a jack cross.


----------



## raiderman (Sep 21, 2013)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Critical sensi star 30 days veg 25 days flower. There are three in there, one is in the taller pic background and is more sativa leaning, which had to be trained a little. It really is the most frosted but the one that is in the foreground of that same picture is one huge cola christmas tree.
> 
> They don't look as fast as Bat's cssh, but they do look to be in the 50 day range especially once the clones are going. The c. jack is a little farther behind the css, but a little bigger than any of the css. From where the jack is now I'm thinking the c.jack will be 63ish day range which is killer for a jack cross.


NS.........


----------



## BatCave (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks like Delicious has another contest for free seeds this week on their Facebook, and it is another "what strain is this?" contest. For those that are following this thread Delicious used another one of my photos for this contest and it is in the past pages of this thread. 

Hint: It is the only heavy duty indica in my grow, grown specifically for my MS patient.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 23, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice (white widow x chronic) day 40 and will finish around day 55. Even though it is suppose to be 90% indica I personally find it to have almost as much head as body, I guess you could call it an social indica, not a couch-locked indica. She really starts to bulk up and foxtail after day 43. Above average yield and does well topped and supercropped.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 23, 2013)

6 day Dried Cheese Candy ready for the jars. 73g from one single plant from seed and no training. I have one flowering that has been topped so we will see if the yield gets better.


----------



## Upstate2626 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a Black Russian outdoors that I got as a freebie from the mug shop. Decent smell, okay structure, above average trics, strong stems. First plant from them I have tried and is maybe 2.5 weeks away from finish. Will try to post a pic or two.


----------



## BatCave (Sep 24, 2013)

Upstate2626 said:


> I have a Black Russian outdoors that I got as a freebie from the mug shop. Decent smell, okay structure, above average trics, strong stems. First plant from them I have tried and is maybe 2.5 weeks away from finish. Will try to post a pic or two.


I haven't grown that strain out but I have heard pretty good things about it. White Russian x Black Domina sounds like a heavy hitting cross. How big does she get outdoors?


----------



## BatCave (Sep 25, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 42


----------



## Midwestmetal (Sep 29, 2013)

The cotton candy is nothing to looks forward to in my opinion. There is nothing candy-like about it. It seems like they just ran the hell out of this during a promo period. That's just my opinion.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 1, 2013)

Northern Light Blue..........

28 days flower, 40 days veg..........

*F*o*U*h*C*i*K*o.......


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 2, 2013)

Critical Neville's Haze..........

63 days flower, 45 days veg........

smells like tropical fruits and sour haze.......

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## BatCave (Oct 2, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Critical Neville's Haze..........
> 
> 63 days flower, 45 days veg........
> 
> ...


Looking great man, almost there! I'm interested in the Neville's


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 2, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Looking great man, almost there! I'm interested in the Neville's


Thanks.......! I've been searching for a mostly sativa strain that grows well indoors.....with LED's.....with organic nutes. I have a grow report on CNH here on RIU. I have 5 flowering and 3 vegging.......the clones all rooted within 6-8 days. No herms.......height very manageable......VERY easy to grow for a mostly sativa strain. 

And we can all appreciate your pics and reports......it makes it much easier for future growers!

Will keep updating.......!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Oct 3, 2013)

View attachment 2844496I have a very broad leaf pheno of cotton candy. anyone had any experience with this pheno?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> The only thing I've seen on here about them was for Cotton Candy, anyone else had any recent experience with them? Got a few strains I'm considering.
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah Critical Sensi Star...off the charts I love it


----------



## BatCave (Oct 3, 2013)

crazykiwi420 said:


> View attachment 2844496View attachment 2844497I have a very broad leaf pheno of cotton candy. anyone had any experience with this pheno?


Haven't seen that pheno before but looks like it is showing its Super Skunk or Big Skunk Korean genes. Lavender (Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghani Hawaiian)x Powerplant


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 3, 2013)

CNH........

Plant 2 ..........

day 64 flower.........


FoUhCiKo!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Oct 3, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Haven't seen that pheno before but looks like it is showing its Super Skunk or Big Skunk Korean genes. Lavender (Super Skunk x Big Skunk Korean x Afghani Hawaiian)x Powerplant


Doesn't smell like an afghani though, I definitely know when a plant is heavily afghani dominant. Probably the big skunk korean pheno. The leaflet stems are bigger than my blue og main stems which you can see in the background.


----------



## BatCave (Oct 5, 2013)

Cheese Candy day 52. Hard, sticky, and stinky


----------



## Redeye Bri (Oct 5, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> CNH........
> 
> Plant 2 ..........
> 
> ...


Looks like a Frost Monster!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 5, 2013)

Redeye Bri said:


> Looks like a Frost Monster!


She kinda GLOWS in the dark.......!

This strain is very easy to grow.......it can be vegged longer without a crazy stretch in flower, clones fast, no herms, dense and dank buds.......smells and looks great. It will need a longer flower period, but with a rotation.......!

I will keep posting through harvest for a smoke report and yield.....!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 5, 2013)

I hate all of you...I'm so jealous. You guys are good growers! GO BUCKS Fou lol.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 6, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I hate all of you...I'm so jealous. You guys are good growers! GO BUCKS Fou lol.


Milwaukee should have a better season this year..........! 

Go Bucks!

LMMAAO!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm talking bout the scarlet and grey buckeyes  better reflection on a wall too lol.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 6, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm talking bout the scarlet and grey buckeyes  better reflection on a wall too lol.


The Bucket Nation keeps marching forward.......undefeated! 16-0........17-0......looks like 23-0 come NOV. 30th! 

Who was the last team to beat DO$U..........?

I was rootin for em to pull that game out last night.......we want em 23-0!

I will be at the game.......it will be my tenth time at a M vs ohio game......you know I can't wait!

Go Blue.......Beat ohio!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 6, 2013)

I miss the rivalry.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 6, 2013)

And........back to growing! Growing is four seasons......football one! I wrote to Delicious Seeds and asked them for some feedback on this thread. They speak better English than I do Spanish, so........hopefully we will get some input from the source on these strains. They have answered my questions before, and were very generous with a gift of two free pack of Caramelo and NLB!

I tried to post a grow report on their Cannabis Cafe for the CNH, but it wouldn't allow me to post pics......! I don't do facebook.....LMMAAO!

So.......welcome Delicious Seeds! 

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 6, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I miss the rivalry.


Just imagine.......Loss to Michigan, 23 straight wins, and another loss to Michigan! 

No wonder Urban was SO intense during that game last night......the pressure must be horrible. Urban remembers the rivalry very well.......Cooper wins every game, all year, each year, until.........! 

And Bucket Nation ran him outta town.......for losing ONE game a year!?!

GO BLUE........BEAT ohio!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 6, 2013)

sbqgbwwq said:


> Cheap Mens Bogner Blue Yellow Red Kanoa-D Down JacketCheap Mens Bogner Black Kekoa-D JacketCheap Mens Bogner Classic Black Kekoa-D Jacket turn out to be particularly to execute in coughing up the in arrears calling will probably think, I If you should eliminate so that you can kick the habit, after it's debut throughout 2001, BOSE who singing voice criticism were definitely various, 91 when Master of ceremonies having to do with SCHADARAPARR, often the landmark hiphop organization with China and a noticeably reached due to Party back once again nighttime, in which co-starred with the Ozawa Kenji in years, and also carries on do the job hard until recently. Wedded Fantasista Sakurada's China (30) Ayaman With Summer at the moment, the best way you are currently in difficulties of finance seemed along atomic phase-message conference substances certainly not thought of, why, the exact administration is considered to be along the side of interpersonal organization do you know of authored make an effort unsettled details also is actually possible to accept. Actually in the present day, that could design a digital photo designer or simply appeared relating to atomic phase-message incident and furthermore laughed at TEPCO, SCHADARAPARR are usually increased elements communal crowd. Recieved Clearly these people have a location to find the sales message from a specific thing could be, or otherwise unlike is scheduled to posting most typically associated with BOSE's, that running barefoot could possibly be you might be talking about the disease premium is too big coupled with Les,Hues associated with nation-wide topics dimension by means of just asDissatisfaction questionable aging senior difficulty present in online collage workspace abolition most typically associated with Macintosh, and turn into irritating to anotherBOSE's famous hip hop cluster SCHADARAPARR (Forty three), confessed inside web site among unsettled insurance premiums. Speculate In response to the following, online, to whether not paid country wide health insurance plan certain premiums although rather than useless fiscal out and about, there were clearly several criticisms. Often the goal connected with BOSE's is without a doubt a mystery, goods this guy with craving some dough Relating to grouped together impressions into the will state, I simply Even if you give up if you like to cease, As soon as possible, the exact enthusiasts huh connected with a national accountability also past due minute. That is certainly simply being travelled. October 3, The new year, submit by using this method SCHADARAPARR formal journal Suchadara connections, I say, really incrementally, nonetheless wager also there Is the reason as in how you can finish most people? BOSE's publicized a photograph might look like bills. Our summary of how much acknowledged since premiums, Â¥ 81,90 theme they are all definitely not proven in the period an additional Six months so that you can June toward on the some time using Oct, having said that in arrears unit, local duty along with the keyword phrase, in the object policy, that you're outside in the internet is speculation in which mantra of sophisticated need for citizen insurance. Some time over that top, your own local governing bodies, and therefore the period, front benefits is changed by simply net income basically, is not an journey may possibly not be the nation's medical health insurance (NHI an associate power over Seattle, Minato-ku), the very payments optimal amount to select from Tokyo, japan Here in Â¥ 770,Five-hundred if for example your 23rd , to shell out throughout other time of year about Almost a dozen many weeks within June the November. To BOSE's, expense number Single FY seems Â¥ 811,1,000 over at Â¥ Seventy eight,Just one hundred 13 using Season activities, evaluating and also presence of non-payment percentage, under this article My wife and i that it really is rather than from the bill who was instead of which means that, end With regard toI think everyone is participating in at the moment enthusiasts, and are generally tired of these anti-government coupled with nuclear phase-like As well as, when it comes to this textTo the north Territories if you want to Okazaki, japan, on the other hand suggesting Malaysia Senkaku Jackie ChanLivedoor Household Look at the majority of stories that has been confided to successfully sigh, an expression that's what your family executing, as well as embarrassingly open plusAll the same there were countless word wide web, freakouts including helium reactions aside from that consider good in this no be charged that should be considered 70,500 year in good condition so to speak is claimed that barefoot running is concerned video games accommodate ... Na not to mention Is the reason. Somewhere JCAST been told in females in their Early twenties which keen on SCHADARAPARR formerly, the present adventureThe entire bamboo bed sheets capture countryside classes vivid hunt pertaining to fresh mushrooms cooked yams flavor! ? Processing sweet taste among september picture excitedSpecifically what inside the partner here in craving money.


HAHAHAHA........now we have DO$U students posting their term papers on a growing forum!

LMMAAO!

At DO$U, this should earn at least a B-...............!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry...........! Back to growing.........

The Full Tent........5 CNH, 2 NLB, 1 SOG (Cali Connection)


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 6, 2013)

2 NLB clones........2 dif phenos......day 36 of veg. As soon as their is room.....they will be cloned from and flowered.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 6, 2013)

2 CNH clones from clones.......one at 3 weeks, one at 11days. 

Umm.....they clone well!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 7, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Sorry...........! Back to growing.........
> 
> The Full Tent........5 CNH, 2 NLB, 1 SOG (Cali Connection)


Sorry if you already mentioned this but what LEDs are you using?! 


What is the difference between a Michigan jersey and an onion?
No one cries when you cut up an Michigan jersey.


----------



## budbuddingding (Oct 7, 2013)

My Delicious NLB, lst' and trimmed, bout 5 weeks into flower



Currently battling with the remnants of a borg invasion on one of my autos, shes strong though! Smells lovely. Lsts great, handles all sorts of abuse!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 7, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Sorry if you already mentioned this but what LEDs are you using?!
> 
> 
> What is the difference between a Michigan jersey and an onion?
> No one cries when you cut up an Michigan jersey.


The LED's are Agromax Pro-Series 2 (HTG)...I have a 370w.....2 x 210w.....and a 150w. These 4 cover a 5 x 5 area well.....you are better off getting multiple lights and spreading them out for even coverage, as opposed to having one central light source. Pricey, yes..........but it is a hobby, so.......it could be MUCH worse! LMMAAO!

Oh......my "#1" Michigan jersey wanted to let you know that Wolverines don't cry!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## May11th (Oct 7, 2013)

Does anyone have pics of carmelo?


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm also interested in the caramelo strain. A indica and sativa lavender together sounds very nice.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 8, 2013)

Caramelo is one of the top strains I've grown.......flavor, effect, yield. Taste is either grapey purple, or hashy.......like someone broke up some hash in a joint of some good tasting marijuana.

When you hear, "Why didn't you grow the Caramelo again?"..........over and over, well........

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 8, 2013)

May11th said:


> Does anyone have pics of carmelo?


Check out BleedMaize in the grow section........!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Oct 8, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Caramelo is one of the top strains I've grown.......flavor, effect, yield. Taste is either grapey purple, or hashy.......like someone broke up some hash in a joint of some good tasting marijuana.
> 
> When you hear, "Why didn't you grow the Caramelo again?"..........over and over, well........
> 
> FoUhCiKo!


Exactly what I wanted to hear man, definitely on my to grow list. My dad always told me lavender was top strain


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 8, 2013)

crazykiwi420 said:


> Exactly what I wanted to hear man, definitely on my to grow list. My dad always told me lavender was top strain


Get a 3 pack........GROW IT! 

I will suggest to you as well to check out Bleedmaize and his grow here on RIU.......pics, etc. His grow is current........!

And a 3 pack would be a small price, and a chance to sample the strain. If you like it.........

Good Luck with your grow!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## May11th (Oct 8, 2013)

I have a few going and id say with organics, they stretch, are nute sensitive, are very strong and one of my biggest producers yet and the smell is wonderful, fruit roll up and very sticky, mine are at 4 weeks flowering, I plan to take them to 10 weeks or more if needed.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Oct 9, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Get a 3 pack........GROW IT!
> 
> I will suggest to you as well to check out Bleedmaize and his grow here on RIU.......pics, etc. His grow is current........!
> 
> ...


Thanks man but I have way too many legendary strains to try like panama,malawi, pakistani chitral kush etc.

I will be doing a guerilla grow with these landraces this year.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 9, 2013)

May11th said:


> I have a few going and id say with organics, they stretch, are nute sensitive, are very strong and one of my biggest producers yet and the smell is wonderful, fruit roll up and very sticky, mine are at 4 weeks flowering, I plan to take them to 10 weeks or more if needed.
> 
> View attachment 2851102


Lookin Good........are they All Caramelo? I am interested in the Marmalate.......now that I feel more comfortable with the CM in their crosses. I would like to see how the CM x Lavender compares to the Caramelo, and to the Cotton Candy ( Lavender x PP ). 

They also taste great immediately after they dry........a long cure is great, but these taste great after drying.

Enjoy.......keep us posted!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice..

Day 54. Before Chop.

Has been with me for 4 harvests..

Phasing her out... ;(


----------



## DLOPEZ1420 (Oct 9, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice..

Day 54. Before Chop.

Has been with me for 4 harvests..

Phasing her out... ;(


----------



## Smakki (Oct 9, 2013)

Reagarding pics of caramelo, did you check this thread? Go back a few pagesn, I posted quite a few of my purple pheno in here from time to time.


----------



## budbuddingding (Oct 10, 2013)

I gave away my caramelo seeds (they were free) it just doesnt sound all that great to me.....from the description at least, there are much better sounding strains out there though I'm slightly regretting it now lol!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 10, 2013)

Can't wait for my shipment. Show you Michigan bums how it's done lol. Marmalade anyone...mmmmmmm.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 10, 2013)

Cotton candy sweet as gold let me see that tootsie roll!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 11, 2013)

Got my packs of marmalade, northern blue, and kali mist coming baby!!! Where's BatCave aka "my home"?! Might have to get a top of the line camera and a Buckeye background to one up you guys


----------



## BatCave (Oct 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Got my packs of marmalade, northern blue, and kali mist coming baby!!! Where's BatCave aka "my home"?! Might have to get a top of the line camera and a Buckeye background to one up you guys


Which are you starting first?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 11, 2013)

Which would you like? They will all be bomb!!! I'll start em all lol.


----------



## BatCave (Oct 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Which would you like? They will all be bomb!!! I'll start em all lol.


I haven't had the Marmalade or Northern Blue but heard good things about them from indica lovers. My Kali mist was a monster with a good yield, interesting "metallic" taste.

Critical Kali Mist from day 30



Critical Kali Mist day 54


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 11, 2013)

How much did the kali stretch? Was she a fussy eater? How long did she bloom? Any info would be nice.


----------



## BatCave (Oct 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> How much did the kali stretch? Was she a fussy eater? How long did she bloom? Any info would be nice.


She took 65 days and had no problems with ferts, was a little cal/mag hungry towards the end though.

My post from past pages:

"It was a nice plant, will stretch 4x or more when flowering, nice solid buds with a interesting metallic and musky taste, smell wasn't anything special for me, musky/piney. As a kid did you ever bite an eraser off a #2 pencil? Remember that taste if you bit down on the metal piece holding the eraser? Freaky that it has a metallic taste and reminded me of that from my childhood. Patients liked it and is top shelf but it wasn't any better than what I already have so I donated the mom to a local caregiver and his patients love it."


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Got my packs of marmalade, northern blue, and kali mist coming baby!!! Where's BatCave aka "my home"?! Might have to get a top of the line camera and a Buckeye background to one up you guys


Good choices......the NLB has some winners in there. 

Yeah......as far as the Bucket background, I think it is a good idea.....after all, our Marching Band taught your marching band to do Script ohio.......LMMAAO!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Can't wait for my shipment. Show you Michigan bums how it's done lol. Marmalade anyone...mmmmmmm.


*F*o*U*h......*C*i*K*o!

but, good luck with your grow!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 11, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> *F*o*U*h......*C*i*K*o!
> 
> but, good luck with your grow!


LMFAO!!! I just pissed a little. You keep up the jokes and nice grows...I'll keep watching a good football team Jimmy.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> LMFAO!!! I just pissed a little. You keep up the jokes and nice grows...I'll keep watching a good football team Jimmy.


That's still "COACH" Tressel to you, son!

I will throw up some pics of the two different NLB phenos......at about 40 days in flower. VERY different.......I think one is what DJ Short referred to as a "stretch" Indica. I think it is a chocolate thai pheno of the Blueberry.....similar to the chocolate Thai in the Chocolope Strain. I am interested to say the least........


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm going all out with these strains. Hope they get past f'n customs. Don't know how well thier stealth is.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 11, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I'm going all out with these strains. Hope they get past f'n customs. Don't know how well thier stealth is.


I have had at least 20 straight orders go through.......but, if customs sees "ohio".........


You will be fine......take lotsa pics!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 11, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> I have had at least 20 straight orders go through.......but, if customs sees "ohio".........
> 
> 
> You will be fine......take lotsa pics!


Sure if BatCave lets me borrow his camera lol. Getting the iPhone 5s which has a great camera. I'll be set up in a month...maybe 3 weeks.


----------



## crazykiwi420 (Oct 13, 2013)

I have 2 stems like this on my cotton candy


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 13, 2013)

The police want you to buy iphone 5's. I think that says it all right there.


----------



## hazer29 (Oct 14, 2013)

caramelo is class


----------



## BatCave (Oct 14, 2013)

Critical Super Silver Haze day 25, clone went in at 12". Not your typical Critical SSH


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 14, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Critical Super Silver Haze day 25, clone went in at 12". Not your typical Critical SSH
> 
> View attachment 2857533View attachment 2857534View attachment 2857535View attachment 2857536


Are all these critical strains that fast. Great progress and choice of nutes. Do you use CO2?


----------



## harris hawk (Oct 14, 2013)

Caramelo is Delicous seeds best strain( show case) , but fruit juicy chronic is great stuff, totally frosted buds+ (recommend) should have kept it!!! Shame on you, just kidding


----------



## budbuddingding (Oct 14, 2013)

harris hawk said:


> Caramelo is Delicous seeds best strain( show case) , but fruit juicy chronic is great stuff, totally frosted buds+ (recommend) should have kept it!!! Shame on you, just kidding


Yep that fruity chronic is on the list for the future looks lovely! As do the CSS and Sugar Black Rose


----------



## BatCave (Oct 14, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Are all these critical strains that fast. Great progress and choice of nutes. Do you use CO2?


No C02 here.

In my personal experience it has been :

My special Critical SSH 48-50 days
Critical Sensi Star 52-55 days
Sugar Black Rose (critical x black domina) 52-55 days
Critical Kali Mist 63-65 days

Their Non- Critical strains I have grown:

Cheese Candy 55-58 days
Fruity Chronic Juice 52-55 days


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 15, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Are all these critical strains that fast. Great progress and choice of nutes. Do you use CO2?


Bat's CSSH quick flower pheno inspired me to try the CNH.....hoping to find a solid 10 weeker.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 15, 2013)

CNH #1....day 70....20% Amber, 60% Cloudy. Gotta move along due to space.....this Bidge is ready! She has a tropical fruit smell, but the Haze is stronger now! She coulda gone another week, but....... NO ROOM! Smoke report in a few weeks......#2 will come down today at 76 days! Will post pics....


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Oct 15, 2013)

I got three Critical Sensi Star freebies from Herbies. Decided to run one just to have a look, and ended up very happy...top notch strain indeed. Ive attached a few pics from late in flower and a post trim nug shot and then some dried and cured nug shots, and also my smoke report.

I grew her under a 400w air cooled HPS, in a tiny pot in Canna Terra pro, with no training and virtually no veg time. She gave my just under an ounce after 55 (...I think) days flower.

Strain: Critical Sensi Star
Breeder: Delicious seeds
seed bank: Herbies
Grower: GangaDownUnder (me)

Appearance: 7.5/10 - Nice and frosty, not many bud laves, looks tight. Medium amount of hairs.
Smell: 7/10 - Fruit/Grapefruit, Spice/Pepper.
Potecny: 7.5/10 - Very respectable potency. Nice body buzz. Definitely couchlock stuff if you have enough. Not a fast hitter, not a creeper...tis somewhere in between.
Feel: 8/10 - Fairly dense, not a lot of give but not rock hard. Very respectable though.
Lengthh of Buzz: 6.5/10 - Puts me in a really good place for about an hour, then tapers off for the next half before I need a top up.
Taste 8/10 (besed on personal preference) - see below.
Grindability: 8/10 - Great. Minimal small stems. Very dry but not crispy.
Overall: 52.5/70 » 75% » 7.5/10 - I would recommend this strain to those who like fruity weed otherwise it might not be your cup of tea.

Opening the jar, the smell jumps out at you. Its not necessarily strong or pungent, but it fill the air with a nice light scent. Once you start breaking the buds apart and chopping the overall fruitiness of the smell bursts forth...especially leaning towards grapefruit. Hints of spiciness/pepper are detectable but not at the forefront. The smoke has an overall fruity tinge to it, but not overwhelming. The spiciness really becomes present immediately upon exhalation, tapering off markedly but sticking around for a spicy aftertaste.​


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 15, 2013)

Nice grow for a 1 gallon pot.......I could envision 25 of these in my 5x5! 25 oz.'s......!

Enjoy!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 15, 2013)

My package just left Spain...ANDALE ANDALE EL DELICIOUSO!!!!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 15, 2013)

BatCave said:


> No C02 here.
> 
> In my personal experience it has been :
> 
> ...


I've got most of these in the box can you give yields per plant?? Thanks Hemlock Crit Sensi Star I run so I know what it does


----------



## BatCave (Oct 15, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> I've got most of these in the box can you give yields per plant?? Thanks Hemlock Crit Sensi Star I run so I know what it does


Sugar black rose, fruity chronic juice, critical kali all have around the same yield as the critical sensi star for me, 2 to 2.5 zips from seed if vegged until first hair then flower. The cheese candy and my critical ssh are my best yielders at 3+ per plant from a 12" clone. I pulled 4.5 zips off of a cheese candy topped twice during a 30 day from root veg so she would be my best yielder yet, has commercial potential for under 60 days.

A couple of cheese candy buds that are at 4 days cure, bud on left is 6g and right one is 7g. Solid, heavy, and cheesy.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 16, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Sugar black rose, fruity chronic juice, critical kali all have around the same yield as the critical sensi star for me, 2 to 2.5 zips from seed if vegged until first hair then flower. The cheese candy and my critical ssh are my best yielders at 3+ per plant from a 12" clone. I pulled 4.5 zips off of a cheese candy topped twice during a 30 day from root veg so she would be my best yielder yet, has commercial potential for under 60 days.
> how many gallon pots??
> A couple of cheese candy buds that are at 4 days cure, bud on left is 6g and right one is 7g. Solid, heavy, and cheesy.
> 
> ...


.........................


----------



## BatCave (Oct 16, 2013)

I use 2 & 3 gallon pots for up to 30 day veg, 3 & 5 gallon if doing 45 to 60 day veg.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 16, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Sugar black rose, fruity chronic juice, critical kali all have around the same yield as the critical sensi star for me, 2 to 2.5 zips from seed if vegged until first hair then flower. The cheese candy and my critical ssh are my best yielders at 3+ per plant from a 12" clone. I pulled 4.5 zips off of a cheese candy topped twice during a 30 day from root veg so she would be my best yielder yet, has commercial potential for under 60 days.
> 
> A couple of cheese candy buds that are at 4 days cure, bud on left is 6g and right one is 7g. Solid, heavy, and cheesy.
> 
> ...


This is exactly why I can never get past a two week cure! Wish I could scratch n sniff.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 19, 2013)

Mailbox can be bitter sweet sometimes. Deliciously sweet today. Kali Mist, Northern Light Blue, and Marmalate!!! So plump n striped.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 23, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Mailbox can be bitter sweet sometimes. Deliciously sweet today. Kali Mist, Northern Light Blue, and Marmalate!!! So plump n striped.


Have they rooted yet.....? Sounds like a festival!

What do you get when you cross a Wolverine with a Chupacabra.............?





A Chupacabra that can't kick field goals.........!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 23, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Have they rooted yet.....? Sounds like a festival!
> 
> What do you get when you cross a Wolverine with a Chupacabra.............?
> 
> ...


Popped two of each. Only one's broke surface. Since she's first I named her Brutus.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Oct 24, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Popped two of each. Only one's broke surface. Since she's first I named her Brutus.


HAHA........you named.......HER......."Brutus"................? 

Hope they all pop for ya........!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 28, 2013)

Well the three I popped in organic soil were devoured by mites  I have six that popped in straight coco. Getting my two Area 51 LED panels today...can't wait for the delicious buffet!!! Think I'm going to mainline the Kali Mist and SCROG it with the rest.


----------



## jreezee (Oct 29, 2013)

CSSH. Don't remember what day. About 10% amber

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Oct 29, 2013)

How is that app BTW?


----------



## Earliss (Oct 31, 2013)

Barrelhse said:


> Caramelo was a memorable grow, in my top 3. Very lavender and good buzz, not a huge yield but adequate. I liked it so much I bought a pack of Cheese Candy, but haven't popped any yet. I had a Critical Sensi Star a while back- beautiful plant, big dark green leaves and very lemony, but it was in a light-leak and went full hermie in 12/12. I was bummed.


got a cheesy candy from them last year just harvested about a month ago and it is in my top 3 loved the smell and the yield got about 1.5lb every one loves it and it makes some killer bubble hash also..... Happy harvest..


----------



## Earliss (Oct 31, 2013)

bookechu said:


> You will enjoy that fruity chronic. Very fast finisher will very dense nugs. I tried to grow critical yumboldt. It was listed as a 9wk flowering plant, mine was easily 15+, got tired of looking at it around week 12 and ,it.


I also grew critical yumboldt and thought the same thing, plan was in the ground on 4/19 got are first frost 10/18 and the plant was short with not much potential really don't have a smell to it now or even when it was growing, haven't tasted it yet but I will not get this one from them again cheesy candy on the other hand love it in all aspects highly recommend it to anyone..


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 1, 2013)

I can't say enough good thing about crirical sensi star


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I wanted to pick strains that are less popular. Picked the Kali Mist just because it's awesome from what I read. Marmalate because it's crossed with Lavender. Northern Lights Blue just sounds amazing. Does anyone know what Blueberry it has in it?! Next on my list will be Cheese Candy, Fruity Chronic, and ummmm everything they have!!!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 1, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Does anyone know what Blueberry it has in it?


SeedFinder says it is DJ Shorts BB http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Delicious_Seeds/

I just put a Fruity Chronic Juice seed in a papertowel about an hour ago , it is my last FCJ seed so I will clone this one.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

DJs wooooo hooooo!!! That's great news. Thanks.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 1, 2013)

I have seeds pop in 2-3 days with coco in dome! I take em out the second I see em pop. The Kali Mists took 5 days!!! Longest I had to wait.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 2, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> DJs wooooo hooooo!!! That's great news. Thanks.


NLB............Day 62 of flower.

She is hanging and drying for me.......coulda gone another week, but.......you all know! She was 80% cloudy, 10% clear, amber......gotta come down. Very dense, hard buds......reminds me of the buds on the SBR.....I could break a window with one! I would guess at least 2 1/2-3 oz. when dried.......she is big. These will stretch, and have a more Sativa look......I have another ready to come down, she looks like a different plant......will post pick before trimming. 

DJ Short will be in Flint this month at G3........I am interested in doing some breeding with his Original Blueberry Male, so......I will try to go!
*GO "NL"BLUE!
*


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 2, 2013)

I have only one grow under my belt with Delicious Seeds. I know the Cotton Candy is one strong, easy to grow strain that produces well, even for newbs like myself. I have a CSS going onto her 3rd week of flower and I like the fact that it has stretched very little and has tight node spacing.


The Cotton Candy was a pleasure to grow and will give me plenty of smoke for a while.
View attachment 2879427View attachment 2879428

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 2, 2013)

NLB.........plant 2.......day 63 of flower. Smallest of the three NLB I have grown......same smell, different look. She came on late to budding.......could go another week. Trichs are 10% clear, 10% amber........I would guess about 1 1/2 oz. dry when she is done. I think 9-10 weeks for flower is more realistic than 8 for this strain......!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I have only one grow under my belt with Delicious Seeds. I know the Cotton Candy is one strong, easy to grow strain that produces well, even for newbs like myself. I have a CSS going onto her 3rd week of flower and I like the fact that it has stretched very little and has tight node spacing.
> View attachment 2879426
> 
> The Cotton Candy was a pleasure to grow and will give me plenty of smoke for a while.
> ...


Welcome aboard. I'm not biased at all but Delicious is Deeeeelicious. Nice bud bro.


----------



## sonar (Nov 2, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I have only one grow under my belt with Delicious Seeds. I know the Cotton Candy is one strong, easy to grow strain that produces well, even for newbs like myself. I have a CSS going onto her 3rd week of flower and I like the fact that it has stretched very little and has tight node spacing.
> View attachment 2879426
> 
> The Cotton Candy was a pleasure to grow and will give me plenty of smoke for a while.
> ...


Nice. What was the flowering time like on yours? I have a Black Russian and Sugar Black Rose about 3 weeks from harvest and was thinking about cracking my freebie Cotton Candy.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

sonar said:


> Nice. What was the flowering time like on yours? I have a Black Russian and Sugar Black Rose about 3 weeks from harvest and was thinking about cracking my freebie Cotton Candy.


Cotton Candy is top notch. Please pop by all means.


----------



## ASMALLVOICE (Nov 2, 2013)

sonar said:


> Nice. What was the flowering time like on yours? I have a Black Russian and Sugar Black Rose about 3 weeks from harvest and was thinking about cracking my freebie Cotton Candy.


A full 9 weeks and a few days till they were ready. Clones very well and takes to lst good too.

Peace and Great Grows

Asmallvoice


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

My cotton candy was a sexy beast. Gorgeous bag appeal and tasty smoke. Easy grow too...didn't need much.


----------



## Andrew2112 (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm so glad I have a cotton candy seed, hope that it is viable still. I have only grown Northern Light Blue Auto from Delicious Seeds and it was top quality, even though it did not have the best growing conditions it came out smelling strongly of watermelon and gave me heavy body relaxation. Has anyone had the Fruity Chronic Juice?


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 2, 2013)

All of the Delicious gear has been good for me.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 2, 2013)

Glad to see more posts in this thread. DS doesn't get nearly enough cred.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 3, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> NLB.........plant 2.......day 63 of flower. Smallest of the three NLB I have grown......same smell, different look. She came on late to budding.......could go another week. Trichs are 10% clear, 10% amber........I would guess about 1 1/2 oz. dry when she is done. I think 9-10 weeks for flower is more realistic than 8 for this strain......!


I ran this once. Euphoric smell and and some potent shit. It was a freebie bean too.


----------



## Chronic Masterbator (Nov 3, 2013)

ASMALLVOICE said:


> I have only one grow under my belt with Delicious Seeds. I know the Cotton Candy is one strong, easy to grow strain that produces well, even for newbs like myself. I have a CSS going onto her 3rd week of flower and I like the fact that it has stretched very little and has tight node spacing.
> View attachment 2879426
> 
> The Cotton Candy was a pleasure to grow and will give me plenty of smoke for a while.
> ...


I ran CSS as well. That is one hitter quitter fo sho. She stays even more squat when cloned.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 3, 2013)

Chronic Masterbator said:


> I ran this once. Euphoric smell and and some potent shit. It was a freebie bean too.


This is a clone from a clone from the plant I just cut down..........it is 17 days since I took it at about 8 in.......it is 14 in now. It rooted in 5 days, was in a 1 gallon pot for 10 days, put in the 5 gallon 2 days ago.......she is vigorous! Just waiting for the dry and cure to try the mom........!


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Nov 5, 2013)

Delicious Seeds Cotton Candy = Lavender X Power Plant. Cream of the Crop Seeds Purple Paralysis = Lavender X Power Plant. Cotton Candy = Purple Paralysis. 22%+ THC. Sorry about all the math!


----------



## kermit2692 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone else notice a rubbery quality to delicious beans?? Have grown two different strains one bean each and they both would just tilt their head over if you blew on them too hard practically lol...a little mist and they were sagging all overt the place...great herb though


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 7, 2013)

NLB Plant 1 update.......HERM! I found fully formed, as well as premi seeds........tastes just like regs off the street! LMMAAO.......! I think it was shocked from watching too many M football games lately........! This plant had little smell.....and not much resin for a Delicious Strain. Plant 2 has been hanging for 2 days.......she made the whole room smell like Pine needles while cutting her! Will post a report as soon as she is ready........

No anger towards Delicious Seeds......but I will ALWAYS tell it like it is! This is how we learn, and help each other out!
*
GO FRANKENMUTH..........BEAT *millingdog! *AGAIN!*


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 7, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> This is a clone from a clone from the plant I just cut down..........it is 17 days since I took it at about 8 in.......it is 14 in now. It rooted in 5 days, was in a 1 gallon pot for 10 days, put in the 5 gallon 2 days ago.......she is vigorous! Just waiting for the dry and cure to try the mom........!


Gotta laugh at yourself.........this is the clone from the plant that hermed! Yeah......"SHE" is vigorous! LMMAAO! I don't have a clone from the clone of the plant that didn't herm.......

Good thing I planted those two Orange Kush seeds last week........waited almost two years for these seeds to be available!


*GO MUTH.......BEAT *&#8203;millingdog!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 7, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Gotta laugh at yourself.........this is the clone from the plant that hermed! Yeah......"SHE" is vigorous! LMMAAO! I don't have a clone from the clone of the plant that didn't herm.......
> 
> Good thing I planted those two Orange Kush seeds last week........waited almost two years for these seeds to be available!
> 
> ...


You know you like the he/she's Foo lol. My seedlings were bleached badly by my area 51s. Recommended distance 20"-24"...I was at 10" lol. They'll come back. Plus I popped 6 more!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 8, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> Anyone else notice a rubbery quality to delicious beans?? Have grown two different strains one bean each and they both would just tilt their head over if you blew on them too hard practically lol...a little mist and they were sagging all overt the place...great herb though


I have never had a problem with seedling stem strength, but I did have a problem with a pack of their caramello not popping, well 2 of 5 popped and just sat with zero growth. I'm sure it was just a fluke, I don't blame the breeder or myself just a bad batch of beans.

Fruity Chronic Juice day 3 from cracking


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 8, 2013)

Batcave we should trade some lunches


----------



## sonar (Nov 13, 2013)

Decided to crack another Black Russian bean. The one I'm running now has about 2 weeks left and is a beast. I took a clone early on and I'm kicking myself for not keeping it. Going to try to post a some pics of the BR and the Sugar Black Rose tomorrow.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Nov 13, 2013)

Please do post pics.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 13, 2013)

sonar said:


> Decided to crack another Black Russian bean. The one I'm running now has about 2 weeks left and is a beast. I took a clone early on and I'm kicking myself for not keeping it. Going to try to post a some pics of the BR and the Sugar Black Rose tomorrow.


Re-veg that beast!


----------



## budbuddingding (Nov 13, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> NLB Plant 1 update.......HERM! I found fully formed, as well as premi seeds........tastes just like regs off the street! LMMAAO.......! I think it was shocked from watching too many M football games lately........! This plant had little smell.....and not much resin for a Delicious Strain. Plant 2 has been hanging for 2 days.......she made the whole room smell like Pine needles while cutting her! Will post a report as soon as she is ready........
> 
> No anger towards Delicious Seeds......but I will ALWAYS tell it like it is! This is how we learn, and help each other out!
> *
> GO FRANKENMUTH..........BEAT *millingdog! *AGAIN!*


i also noticed my nlb was not a heavy resin producer....it did get pretty stinky about 5 weeks into flower though


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm going to 12/12 from start some Kali Mist, Marmalate, and NL Blue. Had to chop some two week old seedlings from LED bleaching and neem cake burn. I want some good meds ASAP!!!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 13, 2013)

Healthy Fruity Chronic Juice seedling 8 days from popping.



Cheese Candy day 30, she is always super frosty



Critical Super Silver Haze day 36



3x Critical SSH, 2x Cheese Candy, and 1x Critical Sensi star


----------



## May11th (Nov 13, 2013)

So my average w carmelo so far is 3 oz per plant. 1st run of it. I love every pheno and ive seen 3 so far. Will have a 400w scrog starting bud soon, may up it go 600w, I love the carmelo strain, thing loves to be topped and grows big colas, smells and reeks of tasty weed, only draw back im getting is a 1.5hr long high, other than that its a 9/10 all the way across. I cant wait for round 2.


----------



## Smakki (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes, Caramelo is really a great strain, love it and as you said it yields pretty well, mine too.
For how long do you flower?
And which phenotypes did you run across?
Pics would be lovely, but if you don't got time - nevermind


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 14, 2013)

What's up with the melo may


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's my Fruity Chronic Juice at 49 days. I vegged until I saw the 8th node and then flowered. It's my second hydro grow. Fox farm nutes in a 5 gallon bucket. Based on previous grows I'd say there's at least 4 oz on her now and she hasn't hit that final swell or started to turn color yet. Since this pic I've noticed the first browning of the hairs. I'll get another pic when I wake up.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 15, 2013)

joe blow greenthumb said:


> Here's my Fruity Chronic Juice at 49 days. I vegged until I saw the 8th node and then flowered. It's my second hydro grow. Fox farm nutes in a 5 gallon bucket. Based on previous grows I'd say there's at least 4 oz on her now and she hasn't hit that final swell or started to turn color yet. Since this pic I've noticed the first browning of the hairs. I'll get another pic when I wake up.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 15, 2013)

Love the attention this thread's been getting lately!!! Keep it coming...can't wait to one up you guys


----------



## joe blow greenthumb (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm 6ft tall and 170lbs. The colas are the size of my wrist already and the length of my forearm.


BatCave said:


> View attachment 2894933View attachment 2894934


----------



## May11th (Nov 17, 2013)

I vegged the carmelos for 2 months then flowered the short indica pheno at 8 weeks, a bushy sativa at 10 and just harvested a 11 week monster cola sativa, she was 6 ft tall w a big ass main cola, I now top them and veg to 3 months, I feel like they are very finicky and should never feel like your in cruise control, they are very hardy and can survive high heats or low temps, essy to clone and the smells range from skunk, tangerine, perfume, floral or catpiss and ammonia, its a keeper, I like the big 6 foot tall sativa, im growing them in many combos of soil and pots and with a big pot to grow in they will be happy and huge.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 20, 2013)

May11th said:


> I vegged the carmelos for 2 months then flowered the short indica pheno at 8 weeks, a bushy sativa at 10 and just harvested a 11 week monster cola sativa, she was 6 ft tall w a big ass main cola, I now top them and veg to 3 months, I feel like they are very finicky and should never feel like your in cruise control, they are very hardy and can survive high heats or low temps, essy to clone and the smells range from skunk, tangerine, perfume, floral or catpiss and ammonia, its a keeper, I like the big 6 foot tall sativa, im growing them in many combos of soil and pots and with a big pot to grow in they will be happy and huge.
> View attachment 2897967View attachment 2897968


Photo righted


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 20, 2013)

Out of 10 fem Kali Mists that I popped, 1 didn't germ (not too bad), 1 just didn't grow (weird considering nice taproot), and some weird seedling eating mites killed 3 (my fault). Which leads me to 5 cute babies :'( Setting up a veg room now so I can 12/12 them asap! Oh yeah, no probs with Marmalate and NLB! Sup with that Melo May lol.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 21, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 14 of veg, day 21 from popping. Just upped her to a 3gal pot and she will veg until first pre-flower hair. This is my last Delicous seed, waiting on Jaunka from Delicious to hook me up. If he takes too long I do have a Dinafem OG Kush, Barney's LSD, and SickMed's Chupacabra in the wings, I have other seeds but these have been on my "To Grow List" for over a year. Might adjust my rotation to include a couple extra strains


----------



## KushLyle (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice set of leaves from that baby you have. good luck on growing and hopefully get enough buds from it. Did it come from feminized seeds?


----------



## BatCave (Nov 21, 2013)

KushLyle said:


> Nice set of leaves from that baby you have. good luck on growing and hopefully get enough buds from it. Did it come from feminized seeds?


Yes it is a fem seed


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 21, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Fruity Chronic Juice day 14 of veg, day 21 from popping. Just upped her to a 3gal pot and she will veg until first pre-flower hair. This is my last Delicous seed, waiting on Jaunka from Delicious to hook me up. If he takes too long I do have a Dinafem OG Kush, Barney's LSD, and SickMed's Chupacabra in the wings, I have other seeds but these have been on my "To Grow List" for over a year. Might adjust my rotation to include a couple extra strains
> 
> View attachment 2902225


Are you using coco, per"shite", and EJ nutes?


----------



## BatCave (Nov 21, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Are you using coco, per"shite", and EJ nutes?


My typical mix is 80% coco, 10% worm casting, 10% perlite, dolamite lime, diatomaceous earth, and mycos. I feed this mix Age Old Organics liquids, or Pure Blend Pro and for my bloom booster I use General Organics Bio Bud. I use EJ bloom as my PH down, the Age Old liquids buffers my 7.1ph tap to 7ph and adding 1tsp of EJ bloom settles my ph at 5.9 to 6. I do change things up at rnadom depending on my mood but I always try to give my plants a balanced diet so they can take what they need as they need it. I was recently given two compressed bales of Sunshine Mix #4 Adavance so I will most likely break them out after the new year and try it. The sunshine mix is just peat, coco, perlite, lime, yucca extract, and mycos so it shouldn't change much of how I do things. 

Crirical SSH day 19 just got fed


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 23, 2013)

Critical Nevilles Haze

Day 77 of flower.......10% Amber, 60% Cloudy.....pre-chop. This strain reminds me a lot of SLH, Jacks Cleaner, Qleaner, Chocolope, Sleeskunk, and Critical Nevilles Haze.........tropical fruit and citrus. 



And once again.......DOSU is better coached, more talented, and tougher! Poor Michigan..........LMMAAO!

*GO BLUE!*


----------



## kermit2692 (Nov 23, 2013)

^ great looking plant!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 23, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Critical Nevilles Haze
> 
> Day 77 of flower.......10% Amber, 60% Cloudy.....pre-chop. This strain reminds me a lot of SLH, Jacks Cleaner, Qleaner, Chocolope, Sleeskunk, and Critical Nevilles Haze.........tropical fruit and citrus.
> 
> ...


She looks great man!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 24, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> ^ great looking plant!


Thanks.......! If you are a Sativa fan, you will like this strain. It has more flavor than a Neville, yields great, clones fast.......but is susceptible to mold in high humidity. This was the fourth plant from seed, I did have mold on my first plant.......nice buds, threw the whole plant out once I spotted the mold. Didn't notice the mold until it was dry in the jar.........LMMAAO! Over 2 oz. in the trash! I am smoking off of plant three at the moment, again the yield, taste, and high are very similar across all three plants........just keep your humidity in check......I didn't.....CM is susceptible to mold in high humidity, so.......more airflow!

Peace!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 24, 2013)

Thanks Bat for your kind words........your pics inspired me to reply to this thread months ago! I gave her a couple nights outside before harvest to smack some color. Now it is 13 outside......LMMAAO......in November.


If I put a plant outside below freezing, will it GO BLUE........? Or, what happens to a Chestnut(buckeye) when it freezes..........I guess we will see this Saturday! 

Peace!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## kermit2692 (Nov 24, 2013)

I would just be careful freezing it that will cause the cells to break down and trichs to crack open and fall off easily...if you have done this before disregard that i'm speaking from a scientific viewpoint not experience


----------



## BatCave (Nov 24, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> I would just be careful freezing it that will cause the cells to break down and trichs to crack open and fall off easily...if you have done this before disregard that i'm speaking from a scientific viewpoint not experience


I agree, don't freeze her. As for the moldy bud you could have made hash or butter


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 24, 2013)

kermit2692 said:


> I would just be careful freezing it that will cause the cells to break down and trichs to crack open and fall off easily...if you have done this before disregard that i'm speaking from a scientific viewpoint not experience


Thanks........you are 100% correct! Luckily, the temps earlier in the week were mid to upper 30's at night!

I am a Michigan Football Fan..........we play the Buckets from ohio this week in Ann Arbor. They are VERY good........there mascot is a Chestnut! 

Peace and Good Will to You my friend........I'm just funnin' around 'cause MOST Michigan fans whine and bidge too much about having a weak team this year. I will be at the game.........!

GO BLUE..........BEAT ohio!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 24, 2013)

BatCave said:


> I agree, don't freeze her. As for the moldy bud you could have made hash or butter


You guys are great......! I'm just trying to re-kindle the rivalry with the Buckets! Go Blue!

I thought about still using the buds, but my girlfriend has Chronic Fatigue, Crones, Epstein Barr, and Fybrolmyalga.........I just didn't want to take the chance. I just have a "poopy" Colon......LMMAAO.......that's what I get for being such an Azzhole! But, mold scares me.......let's just say that the growing environs are VERY clean!

Peace!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 24, 2013)

FoUhCiKo said:


> Critical Nevilles Haze
> 
> Day 77 of flower.......10% Amber, 60% Cloudy.....pre-chop. This strain reminds me a lot of SLH, Jacks Cleaner, Qleaner, Chocolope, Sleeskunk, and Critical Nevilles Haze.........tropical fruit and citrus.
> 
> ...


Missed you bro. Those pics would look good with a Braxton Miller fathead behind them LOL!!!

This weather and humidity is killing me right now. Never grown during this time of year and hate it so far. Automatic shut off heater my ass!!! I'm not switching these babies until their tits are perking.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 24, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Missed you bro. Those pics would look good with a Braxton Miller fathead behind them LOL!!!
> 
> This weather and humidity is killing me right now. Never grown during this time of year and hate it so far. Automatic shut off heater my ass!!! I'm not switching these babies until their tits are perking.


HAHA.......glad to hear from you! I thought the SnowMiser/HeatMiser theme fit this weeks game......! I will be there......but damn, you have a VERY good team. And Sparty plays like M used to play......

Yeah the humidity is another lesson learned.......however, my Sour Og was fine.......and was my best plant ALL year in EVERY category! Another lesson learned........


Good Luck with your grows. I hope Braxton gets the flu..........! Nah.......just bring that bad ass football team Up North and let's see what kind of Pride M Football still has left! I want to know myself!


BEAT OHIO!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 24, 2013)

Cheese Candy day 40


----------



## May11th (Nov 25, 2013)

Do what are you guys running your carmelos to ? Im playing around w a few phenos and they are at 49 days and lookin to have atleast another 21, more on a few. I have had a few bumps in the road that may of set them off a few days but I been playing arounf w them big time and I recently found out that they will not die or stop growing at 34. Tough lil gals. Hope you guys can run this plant w me, we could really dial it in and maybe get delicious to chime in .

I believe I have 3 to 4 phenos of carmelo. 
Batcave, what do you mean by copyrighted lol


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 25, 2013)

These strains look amazing. Good job May! You seem to have found your organic swag.


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Nov 25, 2013)

May11th said:


> Do what are you guys running your carmelos to ? Im playing around w a few phenos and they are at 49 days and lookin to have atleast another 21, more on a few. I have had a few bumps in the road that may of set them off a few days but I been playing arounf w them big time and I recently found out that they will not die or stop growing at 34. Tough lil gals. Hope you guys can run this plant w me, we could really dial it in and maybe get delicious to chime in .
> View attachment 2906497View attachment 2906498View attachment 2906499View attachment 2906500View attachment 2906501
> I believe I have 3 to 4 phenos of carmelo.
> Batcave, what do you mean by copyrighted lol


Your plants look great.........! Have you looked into Soma's Lavender.......? Since they crossed a Sativa Dom Soma Lavender, with an Indica Dom Soma Lavender, they have actually increased the variation potential instead of narrowing it down......in my understanding. Yes it is "Lavender".......however.....it is not Lavender Indica, or Lavender Sativa......which would have narrowed down either side. I think you could find an 8 weeker from clone, but also an 11-12 weeker from seed. Check out some grows with Soma's Strain........there is selection to be done with his original version as well. 

Keep up the good work.......unfortunately, I have asked Delicious to come along and respond to this thread a couple of times with no success. BleedMaize is still running some C..........he has a couple dif phenos as well......PM him.


FoUhCiKo!


----------



## BatCave (Nov 25, 2013)

May11th said:


> Batcave, what do you mean by copyrighted lol


Not Copyrighted, I fixed your photo by "righting it" right side up.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 25, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 18 from seed


Critical SSH and Cheese Candy clones


The 1000w tent


----------



## BatCave (Nov 25, 2013)

Yo Red! Thanks for the comment and I only use photoshop for cropping, no other adjustments. Camera is set on auto too . Its just a 2007 EoS Rebel 35mm digital. One of these days I will pop for a macro lens and close up lighting rings


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Nov 25, 2013)

BatCave said:


> Yo Red! Thanks for the comment and I only use photoshop for cropping, no other adjustments. Camera is set on auto too . Its just a 2007 EoS Rebel 35mm digital. One of these days I will pop for a macro lens and close up lighting rings


I just like to rep someone and talk crap in the comment box lol. I couldn't image getting rep'd only to read trash talk


----------



## May11th (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol red your respects are always fun to read. 

Fouhciko, I have some indica carmelo but yield isnt good but taste is incredible, this is my 2nd round and I kinda half assed it, next round will be way better. 

Im sorry if pic is sideways, my phn must find it humorous to do that.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 27, 2013)

got ya covered may11


----------



## May11th (Nov 28, 2013)

Thank you batcave. Happy thanks giving everyone


----------



## BatCave (Nov 29, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 22 from seed



Cheese Candy day 47


----------



## May11th (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice plants batcave, can you describe you're cheese candy for us? I been eyeballing that one for awhile.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 29, 2013)

Anyone grow out the "Obsession" ?


----------



## BatCave (Nov 29, 2013)

Thecouchlock said:


> Anyone grow out the "Obsession" ?


Never heard of "Obsession" from Delicious Seed's and its not listed on their site


----------



## Redeye Bri (Nov 29, 2013)

It's a strain from World of Seeds.


----------



## BatCave (Nov 29, 2013)

May11th said:


> Very nice plants batcave, can you describe you're cheese candy for us? I been eyeballing that one for awhile.


My Cheese Candy is a big yielder and has high commercial potential if that is your thing. Cured smell is cheese with a funky fruity/sour edge. Taste is a cheesy, earthy, floral mix. High starts off very euphoric and soon turns to a very chilled out stone, feels like a 60/40 mix with a strong indica finish. A bowl is just right for me but 2 bowls and you will be seeking a comfy place to chill and get deep into your own thoughts. She has a serious creeper effect and can over medicate without knowing until its too late so give it 5min or so before re-medicating. It is not wheelchair weed (couchlock) but she will make you scratch your head a few times trying to remember what you just going to do. My buddy calls it "Dumbass Weed", he says it makes him high and stupid at the same time.

Grows quick in veg and her stretch is around 3x's in flower, as well as her stretch is long and lasts all the way until day 20 to 21. Would be very good for SOG since her side branches grow straight upwards along with the main cola and does not bush out unless you top and train her to do so. Her buds start hard and finish hard, really packs it on after day 42. She can be harvested at day 55 but day 60 is perfect from what I have seen. Yield from untopped 12" clone has been around 2.5oz and topped 3.5+oz depending on my training method, easily a QP if someone spent a little time training her. 

Out of all the Delicious Seed strains I have grown the Cheese Candy and my special Critical SSH will be the only one to continue in my grow after the new year, she is that good in my eyes and for my tastes. I'm moving onto some new strains from other breeders after the new year.

Here is a Cheese Candy clone at day 24, started at 8" and is now 30". I could easily run 16 or more of these in my 4x4 since she basically stays inside the pots width when run from a small clone. This is the first time I am running it from a small 8" clone, in the past has been 12" or topped.



Here are 2 that were topped and flowered at 12", currently day 47 and just got their last feeding. from here on out they just get water. The one on the right gave up 6 clones before flowering and the one on the left was left alone. At day 40 I switch from Age Old Bloom (5-10-5) to my Earth Juice Bloom (0-3-1) to cut out the nitrogen, last feeding is at day 50 so these will get 1 more feeding since I water about every 3 days.


----------



## Thecouchlock (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh snaps, I meant "Black Russian" I got 3 freebies, and 1 obsession from wos


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Dec 1, 2013)

May11th said:


> Lol red your respects are always fun to read.
> 
> Fouhciko, I have some indica carmelo but yield isnt good but taste is incredible, this is my 2nd round and I kinda half assed it, next round will be way better. View attachment 2909289
> 
> Im sorry if pic is sideways, my phn must find it humorous to do that.


Looks like the "Katsu" cut........! My smaller plant was my better tasting as well......the effect was similar to the bigger yielder, but it had that "grapey" taste. 

With so many strains out there, you are blessed to find one that "works" for you! I would grow a few more out from seed......you may find that "one" with taste, yield, and strength. Caramelo is the best of the 5 strains I have experienced from Delicious Seeds.....

Looks Good......find that keeper!


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Dec 1, 2013)

BatCave said:


> My Cheese Candy is a big yielder and has high commercial potential if that is your thing. Cured smell is cheese with a funky fruity/sour edge. Taste is a cheesy, earthy, floral mix. High starts off very euphoric and soon turns to a very chilled out stone, feels like a 60/40 mix with a strong indica finish. A bowl is just right for me but 2 bowls and you will be seeking a comfy place to chill and get deep into your own thoughts. She has a serious creeper effect and can over medicate without knowing until its too late so give it 5min or so before re-medicating. It is not wheelchair weed (couchlock) but she will make you scratch your head a few times trying to remember what you just going to do. My buddy calls it "Dumbass Weed", he says it makes him high and stupid at the same time.
> 
> Grows quick in veg and her stretch is around 3x's in flower, as well as her stretch is long and lasts all the way until day 20 to 21. Would be very good for SOG since her side branches grow straight upwards along with the main cola and does not bush out unless you top and train her to do so. Her buds start hard and finish hard, really packs it on after day 42. She can be harvested at day 55 but day 60 is perfect from what I have seen. Yield from untopped 12" clone has been around 2.5oz and topped 3.5+oz depending on my training method, easily a QP if someone spent a little time training her.
> 
> ...


Looks Great........glad you found a keeper strain! I have 4 seeds of Cheese Candy.....just not enough room today. You convinced me to give it a try.....soon!

Good Luck with your future grows.......there are so many good breeders out there, with dank ass strains. I finally was able to buy some Orange Kush seeds from Green Devil.......I waited almost 2 years for them to be available. The sweetest tasting OG ever......!


----------



## BatCave (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheese Candy day 50


----------



## BatCave (Dec 2, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 25 from seed and working on her 8th node


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 2, 2013)

Batcave, have you grown Sugar Black Rose?


----------



## BatCave (Dec 2, 2013)

Adrosmokin said:


> Batcave, have you grown Sugar Black Rose?


Yes on several occasions and there should be detailed reviews in past pages of this thread. Great indica strain

SBR


----------



## Adrosmokin (Dec 2, 2013)

Looks Delicious


----------



## May11th (Dec 2, 2013)

day 54 c a r a m e l o. Won't show anymore pics till harvest lol. 

Batcave, your flowers look amazing, I want them phenos for sure.


----------



## sonar (Dec 3, 2013)

Should have taken some pics. Just chopped my Sugar Black Rose and Black Russian a few days ago. Black Russian is a beast! Wish I would have taken a clone.

Thinking about picking up another pack or two of some different Delicious strains to try. Any suggestions?


----------



## BatCave (Dec 3, 2013)

sonar said:


> Should have taken some pics. Just chopped my Sugar Black Rose and Black Russian a few days ago. Black Russian is a beast! Wish I would have taken a clone.
> 
> Thinking about picking up another pack or two of some different Delicious strains to try. Any suggestions?


Check out the Fruity Chronic Juice, Critical Sensi Star or Cheese Candy. These are all above average yields and high.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 4, 2013)

Cheese Candy day 52 and currently 90% cloudy with 10% amber. I will most likely wait until Sunday (day 57) to harvest her


----------



## Mr. R.I.P (Dec 4, 2013)

Damn that looks yummy!!! Glad I got some coming.


----------



## Mr. R.I.P (Dec 4, 2013)

How is the sugar black rose, did you harvest her yet?


----------



## BatCave (Dec 4, 2013)

Mr. R.I.P said:


> How is the sugar black rose, did you harvest her yet?


SBR's been done for months


----------



## BatCave (Dec 5, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 28 from seed and I just moved her to her final pot. She is a short and fat girl just like the previous runs. Her growth is in high gear now and I will take clones from the bottom on Sunday before I flower her.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2013)

One Crirical Kali Mist from seed Blooming in a 20 hour a day Veg room. Thanks for no reply to my email Delicious Seeds. Stay Classy


----------



## BatCave (Dec 6, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> One Crirical Kali Mist from seed Blooming in a 20 hour a day Veg room. Thanks for no reply to my email Delicious Seeds. Stay Classy


I didn't know that Delicious had a Kali Mist auto. Try to drop Juanka @ Delicious [email protected] an email and tell him whats up, maybe he can do something.


----------



## bobbuck (Dec 7, 2013)

batcave. ive got a cheese candy going for the first time, LST coco. how long have you been flowering on average? Im not having the best, luck finding info except for the on autos. I flipped 12/12 on or around nov 1, full swing by the 7th. I am suprised by how fast they bulk up blowing my cannalope kush outta the water. see if I can get a pic up later


----------



## BatCave (Dec 7, 2013)

bobbuck said:


> batcave. ive got a cheese candy going for the first time, LST coco. how long have you been flowering on average? Im not having the best, luck finding info except for the on autos. I flipped 12/12 on or around nov 1, full swing by the 7th. I am suprised by how fast they bulk up blowing my cannalope kush outta the water. see if I can get a pic up later


55 to 60 day is just about right at least it has been with the 5 Cheese Candy seeds I have run. She does like to be topped and trained

Here is one I have in the tent at day 55 and easily 15% amber and the rest cloudy


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 11, 2013)

Been away from this thread too long. Great work Batcave. When you ready to ditch the EJ and take the soil leap? Anyway, my babies had it rough for weeks. Just now made a full recovery. I'll leat em go stress free for a week or two before the switch. Can't wait to try my 860w CMH out!


----------



## sonar (Dec 12, 2013)

My Sugar Black Rose went about 8 weeks and Black Russian went 9. Very impressed with both strains. In terms of yield, Black Russian was the clear winner. She had some massive colas so be prepared to tie her up. They are both sweet/fruity strains. SBR has a stronger smell and has some sour or citrus undertones to it. BR is a bit more mild, but still has a nice sweet aroma. Very happy with both strains. I regret not taking a clone of that Black Russian. I had a feeling it was going to be a big yielder.

On a side note, it seems like these Spanish breeders really have it together. I think for the most part a lot of them are underrated. I've been growing this strain called Big Band from Kannabia for about a year now and it is excellent. Every seed I cracked so far smelled and tasted almost identical and had similar grow characteristics. Nice stable strain.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 12, 2013)

BatCave...how long do you veg? Looks like you don't train at all. Just wondering.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 12, 2013)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> BatCave...how long do you veg? Looks like you don't train at all. Just wondering.


I do some training with topping and super-cropping. First run from seed is always unmolested and allowed to grow with no training so I can get a feel for her, second run from clone is topped once, 3rd run from clone gets super-cropped. By the 3rd run I typically know how she prefers to be handled and what works best with that specific strain. 

For veg times it is strain dependant for me. From seed I veg until first pre-flower hair, take clones from bottom then straight into flowering so probably 35 to 45 days from seed. Clones all depends on my mood and have vegged 2.5 months before but probably veg a month on average.

Here are 4 of my current Critical SSH's that are in flower, all trained except for 1 left untouched.

Untrained clone 2gal vegged to 10" then flowered, currently day 39 of 12/12 and almost done



2gal topped once and vegged 30 days total, currently day 39 flower



2 gal topped twice, super-cropped once with 45 days veg currently day 39 and will be the largest yielder of all of them



3gal topped once, super-cropped twice with 45 day veg, currently day 20 of flower and should yield well.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 13, 2013)

Two Cheese Candy's ready for cure. 120g's (4.28oz) from one topped and one untopped


----------



## BatCave (Dec 14, 2013)

My special Critical SSH at day 43 and starting to purple up. Already 10% ambers


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Dec 14, 2013)

BC I think you're yet to post something I don't like. You had me at hello.


----------



## hazer29 (Dec 14, 2013)

hi 

hsfkush




i had a pack of caramelo from growbase that was an amazing strain had a powerful flavour like cheese didnt taste like cheese just was as tasty


----------



## sonar (Dec 17, 2013)

BatCave said:


> My special Critical SSH at day 43 and starting to purple up. Already 10% ambers
> 
> View attachment 2928434View attachment 2928435View attachment 2928436


That looks great man I can't believe it is that far along after only 43 days. Do they all seem to be moving along that quickly that is amazing.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 17, 2013)

She is my very special pheno I found in a 3pk of their Critical SSH 2yrs ago. She will be finished in 3 more days but I could have already harvested her. I will chop her down this sunday at day 50, along with 2 other CSSH's I have going. She is one of those mythical 48 day (from the flip) strains that some say never exist . I've been offered $1,000 just for 1 clone and I can't bring myself to do it, I just don't want to see her done commercially and I know it would happen locally. One of these days I will do some breeding with her

I should do a journal just of her from day 1 

Today is day 45


----------



## BatCave (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is a bud I clipped a few minutes ago from the day 45 CSSH. Even has the purple


----------



## BatCave (Dec 18, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 12 of flower. She has only gained 2" in height but shot straight outwards instead, all her lower branches caught up with the main and now looks like she was topped. No training at all and straight from seed, should be interesting.


----------



## BatCave (Dec 20, 2013)

Day 48 Critical SSH


----------



## Redeye Bri (Dec 20, 2013)

That's incredible. Special pheno indeed.


----------



## sonar (Dec 21, 2013)

Indeed. I would love a mother like that.


----------



## perspextoe (Dec 21, 2013)

great thread guys, 

spent all day reading through this thread as I have wanted to try sensi star, so got two of those and one the following, 

Caramelo
Critical neville haze
Cotton Candy
Northern light blue

my grow area can handle two at a time, so I will try to scrog this time which will give me about 24"-28" for growth above the scrog.&#8230; 

Would i be able to grow all these within that height space with some careful management of the scrog?


----------



## guardogz (Dec 22, 2013)

outdoors i grew nblights and had a tuff time. low resistance to everything. one plant stunted at 2', while the other strains went ovr 7'. many of the problems were due to my growing style also. the flavor was very lite berries and potency was low. indoors would eliminate the mold, blight and bug problems i had...


----------



## BatCave (Dec 23, 2013)

Some Critical SSH ready for cure. Started getting purple at 65 degrees


----------



## BatCave (Dec 24, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 18 of flower. Went into flower at 12" and only stretched to 16" which I wasn't expecting. The last 4 FCJ's from seed have all had an average stretch but not this girl, she stayed short and just grew outwards. No topping or any other kind of training but all lower branches have caught up with the main. Haven't had this pheno yet so it should be an interesting grow.


----------



## Shaggn (Dec 30, 2013)

I received a freebie SBR and NLB and ran them for over a year. They were both great. My preference is with reg ceeds but after reading this thread, I may pick some fems up again soon. Peace!!


----------



## wrinkles88 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey, I'm looking for some input on some strains. I am interested in Caramelo, Cotton Candy, and Cheese Candy. What I am wondering about is how accurate their yield, flowering time period, also how many phenotypes they each have. I have emailed Delicious an I'm still waiting for a response but I thought I would ask her anyways. Please let me know.


----------



## mkbinc1971 (Jan 2, 2014)

got a crt. jack herer freebie 'bout 4 yrs. back and I hink it's awesome ,look's are deceiving on her,she turned out to be my best yielder out of A.K 47,pinnaple EX, blue widow and a blue hash. Very dence bud,fruity smell and taste. Leaned more sativa,my prerferance though.About a 11 week flower,but well worth the wait. Growm in FFOF in 5 gal bucket she consistently yield's 'bout 4 oz every time.Other than the blue hash (dinafem) she's the only one I kept out of those 5. JMHOP


----------



## FoUhCiKo (Jan 4, 2014)

mkbinc1971 said:


> got a crt. jack herer freebie 'bout 4 yrs. back and I hink it's awesome ,look's are deceiving on her,she turned out to be my best yielder out of A.K 47,pinnaple EX, blue widow and a blue hash. Very dence bud,fruity smell and taste. Leaned more sativa,my prerferance though.About a 11 week flower,but well worth the wait. Growm in FFOF in 5 gal bucket she consistently yield's 'bout 4 oz every time.Other than the blue hash (dinafem) she's the only one I kept out of those 5. JMHOP


Know someone locally growing the CJ..........it is his best strain he has grown as well. Taste is on the hops/mango side......as opposed to a lemon/pepper. Great yielder and decent potency as well.

........glad you found a keeper!

FoUhCiKo!


----------



## BatCave (Jan 6, 2014)

Critical SSH day 49


----------



## Dabolili (Jan 6, 2014)

Hey BatCave do you count the days from 12/12 or whenever first pistils show up . particularly interested in Critical Kali Mist you said it finished in 61 days ?
I read the whole thread very nice plants and pics . enjoyed much


----------



## BatCave (Jan 6, 2014)

All plants I grow will already have first pistils showing before moving to flower. I count from the day I put them into 12/12. Their Kali Mist was a nice easy to grow plant, she did like extra food and CalMag after week 4.


----------



## Dabolili (Jan 7, 2014)

BatCave said:


> All plants I grow will already have first pistils showing before moving to flower. I count from the day I put them into 12/12. Their Kali Mist was a nice easy to grow plant, she did like extra food and CalMag after week 4.


I see .. Thanks man appreciate the quick reply .  you got that right about cal-mag. I'm having some major problems . 6 weeks since flip today and she was exactly 1 month old from breaking ground when i flipped . Kind of trying to figure out how much longer I have left . hope she pulls thru


----------



## BatCave (Jan 7, 2014)

Dabolili said:


> I see .. Thanks man appreciate the quick reply .  you got that right about cal-mag. I'm having some major problems . 6 weeks since flip today and she was exactly 1 month old from breaking ground when i flipped . Kind of trying to figure out how much longer I have left . hope she pulls thru


I lime up my soil pretty good and she still would get a slight cal-mag issue, 1tsp of CalMag+ per gallon fixed her


----------



## itsgrowinglikeaweed (Jan 7, 2014)

perspextoe said:


> great thread guys,
> 
> spent all day reading through this thread as I have wanted to try sensi star, so got two of those and one the following,
> 
> ...


I can speak for the Cotton Candy (lavender X power plant) if it's the same as Purple Paralysis (lavender X power plant) It would be ideal for a scrog. It's a stays short and branches out like a mother type of structure. Great plant, great smoke. It's my fave. You want a pic? Of course...


----------



## BatCave (Jan 22, 2014)

Delicous Seed's strikes again! Just received a 10pk of Cotton Candy and a 10pk of Caramelo to "grow & show" so I'm going to pop 2 of each and see what we get .

I still find it pretty cool that they chose my Critical SSH photo for their catalog.


----------



## Redeye Bri (Jan 22, 2014)

Dude, BatCave, that's so awesome!


----------



## Scroga (Jan 23, 2014)

Why does it say 1970 next to bat caves last post?


----------



## BatCave (Jan 23, 2014)

Where does it say 1970?


----------



## Scroga (Jan 23, 2014)

hahaha fuck rollitup id doin some crazy shit these days...i was on that stupid phone app and i coulda swore...no..im postive it had some wierd date next to you last post it had something slash something slash 1970 hahaha im on the computer now and its not there...fuckers


----------



## BatCave (Jan 23, 2014)

LOL no problem man. Haven't used the APP and guess I won't now


----------



## Scroga (Jan 23, 2014)

yeah.its got plent of glitches...constantley crashing..even had other users unposted saved posts pop into my reply box...pics rarley show..can b a lot bet a


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Jan 28, 2014)

mmmm delicious thread!
Im also growing some delicious thingzzzzzzzzzz this 2014 season!

CARAMELO **** Shes my Ganja Winner of last season! the most talked about! Mine yielded 575 grams dry bud and it says her yield is only 500 grams on the packet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Everyone wanted MORE caramelo! She was sticky n hashy n purply n massive! So very very YUM!
so am very impressed with her and definitely growing Caramelo again this season!
plus CHEESE CANDY
and I couldn't resist trying the "Fruity Chronic Juice"! 

So 3 lots of Delicious seedz I can't wait!!! Patience is Impossible!!!

xxmissxx


----------



## May11th (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice. I lost my big tall purple sativa pheno, I want her back so bad, I still have the indica though, I do believe she's a yielder , with a good grower no doubt in my mind 1g per watt. I gave her a ton of stress and she still yielded .5-.75g per watt. I think everyone needs to try it.


----------



## May11th (Jan 28, 2014)

He'll yeah batcave. I need to order some more seeds. Looking for big yielders though and fruity, high potency and blah nlah. Time to hit the search engines.


----------



## BatCave (Jan 29, 2014)

Fruity Chronic Juice day 53


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

Been gone for way too long  Miss ya BatCave! Well time to make this thread somewhat interesting now  I have 3 FCJ, SBR, and CC starting to break ground. Lost most of my previous crop due to several late night blackouts, neem burn, and a steep lurking curve with a coco based living soil mix (no peat or bottles). Finally have two killer soil mixes!

Anyway, I do have 4 survivors that are getting close. 3 Marmalate and 1 NLB runt that'll be a nice sampler. 12/12 from seed. I'm horrible with pics and camera settings  Help BC!!! I'll post some Delicious trich'd out pics later after messing with camera. Going to veg new batch under Area 51s


----------



## BatCave (Jan 29, 2014)

Cool deal man! I have a Caramelo and a Cotton Candy that just sprouted and will post photos once they begin to grow


----------



## Adrosmokin (Jan 29, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> Been gone for way too long  Miss ya BatCave! Well time to make this thread somewhat interesting now  I have 3 FCJ, SBR, and CC starting to break ground. Lost most of my previous crop due to several late night blackouts, neem burn, and a steep lurking curve with a coco based living soil mix (no peat or bottles). Finally have two killer soil mixes!
> 
> Anyway, I do have 4 survivors that are getting close. 3 Marmalate and 1 NLB runt that'll be a nice sampler. 12/12 from seed. I'm horrible with pics and camera settings  Help BC!!! I'll post some Delicious trich'd out pics later after messing with camera. Going to veg new batch under Area 51s


Is your soil mix water only to the end? I also made my own coco based soil mix. Trying to find the best way to feed once food is depleted. Do you use teas or topdress?


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 29, 2014)

Adrosmokin said:


> Is your soil mix water only to the end? I also made my own coco based soil mix. Trying to find the best way to feed once food is depleted. Do you use teas or topdress?


It took me 6 months to get that super mix down! Effe you moocher LMAO! It's a super secret recipe and crucial coco prep! PM me  Don't want May 11 stealing more of my stuff lol.


----------



## BatCave (Jan 30, 2014)

Cheese candy, Cotton Candy, and Caramelo sprouts. Each will be grown straight from seed with no clones taken this round.



Full veg tent with my special Delicious seed's CSSH mom, joined by SickMed's Chupacabra & HSO's OG Kush moms.


----------



## harris hawk (Jan 30, 2014)

Another good one is Vanilla Kush (Barny's) once you have tried it , it will be a " regular"


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 30, 2014)

harris hawk said:


> Another good one is Vanilla Kush (Barny's) once you have tried it , it will be a " regular"


Barney on a Delicious thread...BLASPHEMY lol. I got some first day poppers in my temporary cab. Lets see what this Area 51 and some Cheese Candy, FCJ, and Black Rose can do!


BC...do you know any camera settings for inside a tent?! I can't take the big ones out and stink the place up. This 860w CMH is getting the Marmalate looking really nice


----------



## BatCave (Jan 30, 2014)

Set your flash to always flash, not on auto.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Jan 30, 2014)

BatCave said:


> Set your flash to always flash, not on auto.


I've tried that and tinkered with every other setting. WB, flash, white exposure, ISO, etc. I'm missing something. My phone camera is comparable to a $500 one!!!


----------



## de la mota (Jan 30, 2014)

critical sensi-star

View attachment 2979809


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 1, 2014)

BatCave said:


> Cheese candy, Cotton Candy, and Caramelo sprouts. Each will be grown straight from seed with no clones taken this round.
> 
> View attachment 2978909
> 
> ...



Oh jealous! very jealous! I'm waiting for outdoor warmer weather... have to wait till march to start my lovely Deliciousness!......

How Can You Learn Patience! Its Impossible!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

BatCave, what's the biggest yielder out of SBR, CC, and FCJ?!?! I have to germ one ASAP for the solo cup challenge. You guys should join and represent Deeeelicious.


----------



## BatCave (Feb 1, 2014)

My SBR and FCJ were about the same in yields, SBR was more couchlock (75/25) over the FCJ (50/50). Just finished a FCJ from seed and she looks to be around 2.5 once she is dried and cured, great anytime smoke and almost grows herself, needs very little attention. FCJ is strong but you can still get stuff done.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

BatCave said:


> My SBR and FCJ were about the same in yields, SBR was more couchlock (75/25) over the FCJ (50/50). Just finished a FCJ from seed and she looks to be around 2.5 once she is dried and cured, great anytime smoke and almost grows herself, needs very little attention. FCJ is strong but you can still get stuff done.


Thanks brother. What about those two vs Cheese Candy?


----------



## BatCave (Feb 1, 2014)

Cheese Candy has been my biggest yielding out of 50+ strains I have grown out. Great smoke and great yield, 60 to 65 day flower


----------



## BLVDog (Feb 1, 2014)

i just popped sum SBR in the soil. nvr used Deliciuos seeds before. From what i see on this thread, its bomb.hoping for the best.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 1, 2014)

BLVDog said:


> i just popped sum SBR in the soil. nvr used Deliciuos seeds before. From what i see on this thread, its bomb.hoping for the best.


Smart man! I just dropped three in shot glass. I have 1 I just put in bloom from start. The Marmalate and NL Blue are frosty as anything and smell great. Now if I can only get some good pics damn it.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm guna I'm guna I'm guna......... go buy CHEESE CANDY................................. rite now...............


----------



## BatCave (Feb 11, 2014)

Topped Cheese Candy on the left with Cotton Candy and Caramelo on the right. All is good and green on day 21 from seed for the 2 new girls


----------



## BatCave (Feb 17, 2014)

Cotton Candy on the left and Caramelo on the right, they are good and dark green at day 26. They have only been fed plain tap water and liquid seaweed, next watering will have ferts


----------



## May11th (Feb 18, 2014)

Looks like you have the indica carmelo. For me, slow veg grower, easily trained, loves her notes and will stay very short and is moderate yielding but top 3 best buds I ever had, I've had maybe 50 strains . Her potency isn't there. I have 5 rounds with her and just now starting to really love growing her. She's a keeper. Will turn purple fast in flower , I would love to show you pics when rui pulls it's head out lol . Keep up the good work batcave, your a great grower and I'll staged tuned. I hope your able to grow out the saliva carmelo, that's the keeper imo, bigger yields and crazy frost. Smelly, tasty and extremely strong, 2hr stone. Probably have had 100 ppl try it with 0 complaints, 90 or more wanted it lol


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 18, 2014)

May11th said:


> Looks like you have the indica carmelo. For me, slow veg grower, easily trained, loves her notes and will stay very short and is moderate yielding but top 3 best buds I ever had, I've had maybe 50 strains . Her potency isn't there. I have 5 rounds with her and just now starting to really love growing her. She's a keeper. Will turn purple fast in flower , I would love to show you pics when rui pulls it's head out lol . Keep up the good work batcave, your a great grower and I'll staged tuned. I hope your able to grow out the saliva carmelo, that's the keeper imo, bigger yields and crazy frost. Smelly, tasty and extremely strong, 2hr stone. Probably have had 100 ppl try it with 0 complaints, 90 or more wanted it lol


I had the giant sativa Caramelo (outdoor 575grams dried) and she was gorgeous! and such a delicious stickiness to her even when dry.... and yep everyone who tried her just wanted more... 
I'm Keeping Her!
will be growing again this season and every season... what a lovely lady  !


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 18, 2014)

I just crossed some NLB and Marmalate with Bodhi SSDD and Blood Orange. I don't know if it's just me, but the pollinated branches were just as dankity delicious as the un-pollinated. Both the NLB and Marmalate were as frosty as anything I've seen and are both very potent. The NLB was about a week slower than the Marmalate, but def. worth the wait. I will always have a sweet tooth for DSeeds. I'm about to flower some SBR, FJ, and CC. Batcvave needs to come over and take some glittery pics


----------



## May11th (Feb 18, 2014)

He'll yes miss. I lost that girl but hope to find her in a 5 pack. Once found again i will never let go. That's a great yield. What methods did you use?Red that sounds delicious, I want to order more seeds but still working on what I have, caramelo/ blueberry, looks incredible man , I can't wait to show you!


----------



## Oddjob (Feb 18, 2014)

BatCave said:


> Cotton Candy on the left and Caramelo on the right, they are good and dark green at day 26. They have only been fed plain tap water and liquid seaweed, next watering will have ferts
> 
> View attachment 2997264View attachment 2997265


Hi batcave, what brand of led panels are you rockin'?


----------



## yesum (Feb 18, 2014)

May11th said:


> Looks like you have the indica carmelo. For me, slow veg grower, easily trained, loves her notes and will stay very short and is moderate yielding but top 3 best buds I ever had, I've had maybe 50 strains . Her potency isn't there. I have 5 rounds with her and just now starting to really love growing her. She's a keeper. Will turn purple fast in flower , I would love to show you pics when rui pulls it's head out lol . Keep up the good work batcave, your a great grower and I'll staged tuned. I hope your able to grow out the saliva carmelo, that's the keeper imo, bigger yields and crazy frost. Smelly, tasty and extremely strong, 2hr stone. Probably have had 100 ppl try it with 0 complaints, 90 or more wanted it lol


 Not quite following this. 'Her potency isn't there.' You say she is strong though later. 

In any case, this is the Carmelo you are talking about? Is this a laid back type buzz or motivating?


----------



## BatCave (Feb 18, 2014)

Oddjob said:


> Hi batcave, what brand of led panels are you rockin'?


180w Hydroponic Hut 7 band with a 120w generic 5 band


----------



## BatCave (Feb 18, 2014)

yesum said:


> Not quite following this. 'Her potency isn't there.' You say she is strong though later.
> 
> In any case, this is the Carmelo you are talking about? Is this a laid back type buzz or motivating?


Delicous' Caramelo is their Lavender Sativa x Lavender Indica which typically ends up being a 70/30 sativa dom but I have seen the occasional indica dom caramelo similar to mine. I have already put another Caramelo into a papertowel looking for the Sativa one


----------



## May11th (Feb 18, 2014)

Yes um, I mean it like she is a very hard hitting high but that high fades within the hour, doesn't last long so that's why I don't think she is "potent". The sativa caramelo is more longer lasting and is more fruity very much like jolly ranchers or fruity pebbles, I made some amazing bubble hash with it that I could never get enough of, the short indica is more hashy/cherry hints, great tasting.they both will purple out and you can easily tell the difference. I think there is at least 3 phenos, I ran into a nitrogen loving orange skunk pheno that wasn't as tall as the big purple sativa but not short and stocky like the indica, the leaves show a very good hybridization. I live the caramelo and will always have in in stock. It came to me as a freebie with super skunk and needless to say super skunk was terrible , 50 seeds/0 keepers.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 19, 2014)

Can't wait to make some snow BHO with my Deeeelicious  My NLB hits me like an old lady's purse with a brick in it. Really smell and taste DJs BB in it. A+ smoke and great for naps May lol.


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 20, 2014)

I gotta freeebie I gotta freeebie I gotta freeebie ! ! ! 
Yeah baby "Delicious" MARMALATE!
( Critical Bilbo x Lavander )







mmmmmm I Love Freebies!
Just a couple weeks to go until GERMING-DAY! 

Patience is Impossible!!!


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Feb 20, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> I gotta freeebie I gotta freeebie I gotta freeebie ! ! !
> Yeah baby "Delicious" MARMALATE!
> ( Critical Bilbo x Lavander )
> 
> ...


I have some curing right now! The aroma was already amazing after drying...oh I can't wait  nummy nums


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 22, 2014)

RedCarpetMatches said:


> I have some curing right now! The aroma was already amazing after drying...oh I can't wait  nummy nums



J J J Jjjjjealouzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## BatCave (Feb 25, 2014)

Caramelo and Cotton Candy at day 35 from sprout and both have shown their first pubes so I will now move them to their final 3gal pots. They will have to wait 4-5 more days for available room in my flower tent. I have an HSO OG Kush and SickMed's Chupacabra coming down this weekend so there will be space soon 

Caramelo (left) & Cotton Candy


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 25, 2014)

BatCave said:


> Caramelo and Cotton Candy at day 35 from sprout and both have shown their first pubes so I will now move them to their final 3gal pots. They will have to wait 4-5 more days for available room in my flower tent. I have an HSO OG Kush and SickMed's Chupacabra coming down this weekend so there will be space soon
> 
> Caramelo (left) & Cotton Candy
> 
> View attachment 3005861View attachment 3005862View attachment 3005863


mmmmm oh yeah Go BatCave!!!!!!!!!!! 2 WEEKS until I can begin germing MY Caramelo and MY Cheese Candy! Simplyyyyy can't wait to see these gorgeous girlzzzz


----------



## BatCave (Feb 25, 2014)

You will love the cheese candy, she is at the top of my "best of" list for her high and yield, nothing I have grown in the past has had a better yield. Watch for her 3x to 5x stretch in flower though


----------



## xxMissxx (Feb 26, 2014)

BatCave said:


> You will love the cheese candy, she is at the top of my "best of" list for her high and yield, nothing I have grown in the past has had a better yield. Watch for her 3x to 5x stretch in flower though


Oh Yes! I can't wait! She is the one I am SO excited to see! I needn't worry about any stretching thou....  haha! coz they will have the whole of the great-outdoors to stretch into! I am freeeeee from the confines of my tent! My tent is Under my bed... and I have an entire patch of mountain to Utilize! xxhappiestmissintheworldxx


----------



## BatCave (Feb 26, 2014)

xxMissxx said:


> Oh Yes! I can't wait! She is the one I am SO excited to see! I needn't worry about any stretching thou....  haha! coz they will have the whole of the great-outdoors to stretch into! I am freeeeee from the confines of my tent! My tent is Under my bed... and I have an entire patch of mountain to Utilize! xxhappiestmissintheworldxx


Very cool! She will become a monster outdoors


----------



## xxMissxx (Mar 11, 2014)

germing the CARAMELO!
AND cheese candy







oh yeah
and FRUITY CHRONIC JUICE

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm s'gunna be all so DELICIOUS!







Germmmmmmmmmmm Bitches Germmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 11, 2014)

youll like the f.c.j..VERY fruity smelling,and tasty,finishes quick,medium yeild,medium potency..easy all aroud...good luck!


----------



## BatCave (Mar 23, 2014)

Caramelo day 21



Cotton Candy day 14


----------



## Amos Otis (Mar 30, 2014)

BatCave said:


> You will love the cheese candy, she is at the top of my "best of" list for her high and yield, nothing I have grown in the past has had a better yield. Watch for her 3x to 5x stretch in flower though


What a coincidence. Attitude is giving cheese candy as the minimum purchase fem freebie. Well...I loves me a good cheese, and even though I don't really need any more beans.....there it is...free....just waiting for me, ya know?

I was going to grab the usual 'one bean' c-99 for the freebie, but looked at some more Delicious beans, and there's several lavender crosses that caught my eye. I was going to sample a Soma Lavender, but compromised w/ a Somango and a Dr Underground Melon Gum [lavender x bubblegum ]. They are about a week from finishing, along w/ a cheese dom [ FoS]. So anyway....I grabbed the caramelo. A two bean order - buy one get one - love it!.

So, I knew about this thread, though I never looked into it before, and have spent some hours reading through it off and on. I t pleases me to see such positive acclaim for the 2 impulse beans just bought. Great thread....great pics.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheese Candy day 45 and insane


----------



## Amos Otis (Apr 15, 2014)

Gorgeous plant, amigo. Looks certain to be finished @ 8wks or sooner, no?

I received my 2nd cheese candy 'tude freebie today, and am glad to see this thread bumped. It'll likely be 2 months before I can pop more beans, but at least one CC and Caramelo are locks to be included.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (Apr 19, 2014)

Thanks for the Cheese Candy recommendation BatCave. I have some I'll be switching soon. All three are vigorous and identical in structure. Good genetics. Hope mine end up like yours.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 19, 2014)

Good deal man! Out of 6 Cheese Candy seeds I have grown they have all looked alike, smelled the same, and had a 3x's+ stretch. She loves to be topped and/or supercropped. Clones easily in 10 to 12 days like clockwork. She packs on the weight starting around day 40 and is ready in 55 to 60 days.Good resin producer too. Only real thing I would say watch out for is she does not like to be overwatered during flowering so let her dry out good between waterings.

Well above average yields without even trying. This is from 1 plant from seed topped once at day 30 from seed, vegged another 7 days then flowered.


----------



## BatCave (Apr 21, 2014)

Speaking of being cheessy.... My last 2 Cheese Candy seeds have popped and I moved them to their party cups. They will stay in the cups for 2 weeks then be moved to their 3gal final pot. One will become a permanent mother and the other will be topped and flowered.


----------



## BatCave (May 5, 2014)

Twin Cheese Candys day 15 from seed




Caramello day 5 from seed


----------



## BatCave (May 23, 2014)

Cheese Candy day 32 from seed and just showed her first hair. The bottom two sets of shoots have been taken for clone and she is ready to flower. She is currently 15" and will finish at 3+ft.

  

Homemade butterscotch candies and lollipops made with sugar, corn syrup, honey, butter rum extract, and cannabutter (1 full cup). My recipe tastes just like Brach's butterscotch disks and will drop the average user a few pegs. These are very easy to make and I will soon be doing a simple "how to" in the cooking section when I make my next batch.


----------



## BLVDog (May 24, 2014)

i got two sugar black rose's 57 days in flower,frosty as f***. never grown this strain before. im thinkin 60 days?.attitude recommends to harvest at 50-55 days. 
anybody grown this? if so when did you harvest? thank you tryn to get a cam for pics


----------



## BatCave (May 24, 2014)

BLVDog said:


> i got two sugar black rose's 57 days in flower,frosty as f***. never grown this strain before. im thinkin 60 days?.attitude recommends to harvest at 50-55 days.
> anybody grown this? if so when did you harvest? thank you tryn to get a cam for pics


 My SBR's went 57-60 days, could have taken a day or two early but liked them better 57-60. Always frosty and rock hard buds


----------



## BLVDog (May 26, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the posts and documentation, BatCave. Am soaking a cheese candy to be the 4th member of the next bloom group, w/ 2 Ace of Spades clones and a c-99 clone.
Really looking forward to a fine experience.


----------



## kagecog (May 27, 2014)

Delicious seeds has series hermie issues... Always watch out for bananas popping up with their strains.


----------



## rory420420 (May 27, 2014)

my fcj was fine.did mess up during a timer/light issue,but most did also..


----------



## BatCave (May 27, 2014)

I've grown 75+ seeds from Delicious with zero hermie issues. I have encountered a couple of runts and slow growers but never a hermie.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 27, 2014)

kagecog said:


> Delicious seeds has series hermie issues... Always watch out for bananas popping up with their strains.


I did a cursory search on RIU for reports, but turned up nothing. If you can link some evidence it would be appreciated.


----------



## althor (May 28, 2014)

I have grown a handful of delicious seeds as have my friends, hermies have not been an issue at all for any of us...


----------



## kagecog (May 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I did a cursory search on RIU for reports, but turned up nothing. If you can link some evidence it would be appreciated.





althor said:


> I have grown a handful of delicious seeds as have my friends, hermies have not been an issue at all for any of us...





BatCave said:


> I've grown 75+ seeds from Delicious with zero hermie issues. I have encountered a couple of runts and slow growers but never a hermie.


Here's just the most recent thread I've seen that mentions delicious seeds hermie issues.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/git-yur-cotton-candy-here.830141/

I've seen multiple threads though lately commenting on how often delicious seeds strains hermie. I've also grown their caramelo and la diva auto, both of which threw out nanas on me... La diva didn't throw them out until right before I harvested but I had to actually kill my caramelo because it was still early in flowering and I had other plants in my grow room along side it. Only other strain I have EVER had a hermie issue with was tangerine dream.


----------



## althor (May 28, 2014)

Me nor my friends have grown Cotton Candy. I, and or them, have grown Fruity Chronic Juice, Cheese Candy, auto Cheese Candy, Critical Jack Herer, Critical Yumboldt. Nothing that I was blown away with and wouldn't add to my "have to grow again" list. We didn't have any hermies though.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2014)

kagecog said:


> Here's just the most recent thread I've seen that mentions delicious seeds hermie issues.
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/git-yur-cotton-candy-here.830141/
> 
> I've seen multiple threads though lately commenting on how often delicious seeds strains hermie. I've also grown their caramelo and la diva auto, both of which threw out nanas on me... La diva didn't throw them out until right before I harvested but I had to actually kill my caramelo because it was still early in flowering and I had other plants in my grow room along side it. Only other strain I have EVER had a hermie issue with was tangerine dream.


Only one hermie for me, also. DNA Lemon OG. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## RedCarpetMatches (May 28, 2014)

I have a 3 Cheese Candy's that're off too a good bloom. Northern light blue and Marmalate were both very tast, potent, stank, and dank. IMO (just like any breeder) you'll have to hunt...at least you're getting girls.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 28, 2014)

I think most herm problems come from light leaks... I had to stand inside my tent with lights out to find my problem. It was an a/c duct leading outside, so I wrapped it. I never would have guessed what was happening otherwise.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 28, 2014)

MustangStudFarm said:


> I think most herm problems come from light leaks... I had to stand inside my tent with lights out to find my problem. It was an a/c duct leading outside, so I wrapped it. I never would have guessed what was happening otherwise.


If one strain among others in the same tent/closet herms, and it's the first instance in many previous runs, it's the plant.


----------



## MustangStudFarm (May 29, 2014)

Did you change your avatar Amos? I guess that I was just talking, not really directing it at anyone.


----------



## morrisminority (Jul 5, 2014)

Hey guys - 1st post!

I've got one Sugar Black Rose at day 41. I'm growing loosley based on Subcool's supersoil concept, with a bit of hydrolyzed fish and kelp and some epsom salts (mine is an Mg whore) every other water. I got this as a freebie, and if I had space to keep mothers I would definitely have kept her just for the look and smell (and speed - man she is fast!)

It's fast, sparkly, sticky and starts out smelling like intense tropical fruit, and then like sickly sweet candyfloss, on to who knows where next. If it smokes half as good as it smells it'll be a treat, and the yield looks like it's going to be great.

And it's pretty reasonably priced - all in all a really nice suprise!


----------



## BatCave (Jul 5, 2014)

morrisminority said:


> Hey guys - 1st post!
> 
> I've got one Sugar Black Rose at day 41. I'm growing loosley based on Subcool's supersoil concept, with a bit of hydrolyzed fish and kelp and some epsom salts (mine is an Mg whore) every other water. I got this as a freebie, and if I had space to keep mothers I would definitely have kept her just for the look and smell (and speed - man she is fast!)
> 
> ...


 
The really nice suprise will be after a nice dry and at least a 3 week cure, longer if you can hold off . Give her until day 55 to 60 and she will reward you with some very nice meds. Great for insomnia, appetite enhancement, or just chilling a few hours away..


----------



## morrisminority (Jul 6, 2014)

BatCave said:


> Give her until day 55 to 60 and she will reward you with some very nice meds. Great for insomnia, appetite enhancement, or just chilling a few hours away..


Thanks for the tip Batcave
Geniunely can't wait!
I have seen a few vids around, and they're saying let it go to 60+ days (one guy was chopping at 66!) - I must admit mine doesn't look like it's going to have enough steam to go that far - might possibly, although it is into the fade now, and the trichs are mostly cloudy already, with a few ambers here and there. I think it'll be done about 55ish.
I am very excited about it - I think to be honest leaving it to cure for 3+ weeks will be the toughest challenge!

I'd give you a like but I'm a total newb (to using the site that is) and don't see a "like" button!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2014)

OK I been running Delicious seeds from the swamps of the DEEP SOUTH to the Top of the emerald triangle Critical Sensi Star and Carmelo are stunners they get HUGE outside. t\They are top performers inside, If you got a hermie its your environment not the seed company. Think of the amount of seeds they sell. now how many Hermies. the percentage is infantile. This kagecog ot WTF ever just wants to be the fly in the ointment. Ignore him. Go away troll learn to grow and u won't get hermies.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 21, 2014)

If you never grown Critical Sensi Star you are cheating yourself. Sensi Star is a foundation strain from the Original Super Sativa seed club which is now sensi seeds. You may think its an old strain but in 2009 it was named PLANT FOR A LIFETIME. Easy to grow the stone is one of the greatest crossed with Critical Bilbo really made sensi star take off. Critical Sensi star is one of the best plant I have ever grown


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 10, 2016)

kagecog said:


> Delicious seeds has series hermie issues... Always watch out for bananas popping up with their strains.


Cotton candy hermies. I am finding consistent male flowers at the base of each new shoot tjat grow from the preflowers. Buyers beware.

I see that posting this brought a troll telling others they do not know how to grow. Laughable in my case. I am running TLO organic. Everything in my garden is amazing. Cotton candy even turned out amazing BUT it seeded my gaeden and itself.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Oct 10, 2016)

Hemlock said:


> Think of the amount of seeds they sell. now how many Hermies. the percentage is infantile. This kagecog ot WTF ever just wants to be the fly in the ointment. Ignore him. Go away troll learn to grow and u won't get hermies.


This is trolling at its finest. Perhaps you buy only regular seeds. My feminized delicious seed experience is opposite of yours. Great plants yes... But only buy the regular seeds as you can tell they are not the best fininized seed maker.


----------



## linky (Jan 4, 2017)

Sugar Black Rose, great yielder, smells amazing and super frosty.. one of my new favorite strains to grow


----------



## J2M3S (Jan 4, 2017)

My experience with Sugar Black Rose was the complete opposite of good. Nothing but hermies or poor yielding plants. Never again.


----------



## linky (Jan 4, 2017)

J2M3S said:


> My experience with Sugar Black Rose was the complete opposite of good. Nothing but hermies or poor yielding plants. Never again.


I had a pack of regular's, found this pheno and its great, veg's fast, super hungry in flower though, nice big super frosty nugs that smell amazing, no hermie issues.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jan 6, 2018)

ugmjfarmer said:


> This is trolling at its finest. Perhaps you buy only regular seeds. My feminized delicious seed experience is opposite of yours. Great plants yes... But only buy the regular seeds as you can tell they are not the best fininized seed maker.


Sounds like just a bad run of luck. I've ran critical jack 3 times no hermies and critical sensi star which I had one herm out but that was my fault due to light pollution.


----------



## rollinfunk (Jan 7, 2018)

My sugar black rose was super stable. I overwatered bad in flower on my 1st grow. The plant stopped growing and barely flowered out. No bananas. I did run 11/13 most of the grow which I’ve read reduces the chance of hermies vs 12/12. Awesome plant


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jan 8, 2018)

Likely it was some issue in my grow that caused it but I have not found the issue. It was impossible to overwater the said plant; it drank like crazy. Perhaps this was an issue. Otherwise I can see a possible light leak issue around week 2 as being a culprit. The seeds that were created were like clone copies of the plant that threw male flowers. Some strains are finicky than others; sugar black rose was not what I popped. It's also hard to judge a plant when you have one seed to pop.


----------

